# Drum & Bass Megathread Part II v. What's an Amen Break?



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

The old D&B thread reached the 40 page limit, so time for new one!

Check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SaFTm2bcac

It's a 18 minute video about the amen break (try to avoid focusing on the MS Sam voice).

My first D&B track:

PFM - The Western


----------



## soundsystem00

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dIjA8g7SU0

Spor - stop it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyUqatTXzMo&feature=related

phace - crunk time


----------



## Gannicus

Beardyman 
he beatboxes drum n bass using his kaoss pads

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISSTdApF8Vg


----------



## soundsystem00

Yeah I have heard him.


----------



## dropsonde

Breakage - Drowning

the drums on this are unreal


----------



## soundsystem00

^very fresh sound, love it.


----------



## ColtDan

one of my fave tunes of all times.... fucking amazing

Brookes Brothers - Tear You Down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwURwNTtg1w

Breakage - Drowning

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3eYJoLm-OY&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=2

Bachelors Of Science - The Ice Dance 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We4_jQ_Ylx8

skip them in a few minutes and feel the beats.

oh and had to add this 

Apex - The Yearning VIP 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUn5QyRhBv0

beautful interlude breakdown part in that


 DnB


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

ColtDan said:


> one of my fave tunes of all times.... fucking amazing
> 
> Brookes Brothers - Tear You Down
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwURwNTtg1w
> 
> Breakage - Drowning
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3eYJoLm-OY&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=2
> 
> Bachelors Of Science - The Ice Dance
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We4_jQ_Ylx8
> 
> skip them in a few minutes and feel the beats.
> 
> oh and had to add this
> 
> Apex - The Yearning VIP
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUn5QyRhBv0
> 
> beautful interlude breakdown part in that
> 
> 
> DnB



3 of the four tracks you listed are also in my D&B favorites.  Interesting coincidences. The Brooks Brothers track is particularly good.


----------



## soundsystem00

apex the yearning is a groundbreaking track


----------



## Spliff Politics

Shockline - Maya Bay  May have already posted this one, but deserves a double a post either way! 

Mindtalk - Vincere

Bachelors Of Science - Song For Lovers Bout on par with 'Ice Dance' IMO 

Carl Kill - Dream World


----------



## ColtDan

levictus said:


> 3 of the four tracks you listed are also in my D&B favorites.  Interesting coincidences. The Brooks Brothers track is particularly good.



we have good taste 

more good beats...

heavier,

Unknown Error - Hellraiser 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opmj7eD2mPw

Future Signal - Death Mask 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgudbpKH_UE&feature=related

and some beautiful liquid tunes

Reflekt - Need To Feel Loved (Deep Focus & Incontext VIP Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXYWqV3-eY8

London Elektricity - Just One Second (Apex Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McSGpUJv0fQ

turn them up. lost count of how many times ive played the last two in the past few years. f'ing love them


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

From Moving Shadow's 01.1 (Also present on GTA3's MSXFM): 

Omni Trio - First contact


----------



## dropsonde

Breakage - Plum Fairy

waaaarrmm bass  cant get enough Breakage!


----------



## xtcnation

Hamilton -Soundboy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6K4Difc500

Big big tune at the moment...


----------



## dropsonde

sorry im posting so much Breakage but i'm seeing him tonight and every tune is just stomper after stomper..

Breakage - INI

may be a bit repetitive but that bass goes so deep and moves so much air. ugggggggh neighbours gonna hate me


----------



## soundsystem00

Anyone who posts in this thread is fuckin THA SHIT


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Here we go

Madmen & Poets - Scandinavian Sunday

Command Strange - Beautiful Days

Naibu - The Shrine


----------



## soundsystem00

^tried to PM you but you box is full

"I dunno why I am asking this but..

Ever been to Respect at the firefly on santa monica??

I only been once but it was fucken SICK"


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^yeah man. I go there occasionally. I went last month and saw Marcus Intalex there. Good times! The sound system there is sick. They have Funktion1 speakers.


----------



## DJKAOS

Kenny Ken - Bassman, Booda Jooda Bday Bash Pure x 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugkI30ffXRM

shadow demon coalition

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGLYCFBa43A

Calibre - Mc Bassman Spyda and Trigga Part 1 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW-4p7NhFH0

Bassmans birthday bash 1998 Man Dem Rush the door 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SiDT0U88i0

Bassman - Underworld

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJiIKFjHm1s


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy82jy6iadY
Fracture and neptune. very chilled out drum funk. 

Grab Retrospect: A Decade Of Fracture & Neptune... its yumma


----------



## soundsystem00

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ifpqG7ivkQ

Spor - Molehill


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

DJ Solo & aura - Summer madness


----------



## atri

breakage - drowning was amazing. glad i came in here this morning :D


----------



## Noodle

Tis good stuff yeah.


----------



## soundsystem00

www.dnbradio.com

Go there, ppl.

That's all I use, this youtube stuff aint cuttin' it.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGX0cz6D2oI
original sin-therapy


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.youtube.com/user/TrueJung1ist#p/u


----------



## deez_utz

Give this a listen. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AolMCa0Ewb0 - Paul Saint Jack's Inner Clarity. deep and beautiful SOUUUNDS. The second track off the EP is quite good too 'monument'.


----------



## zekethemusicman

Plug anyone?  Drum and Bass for papa is probably one of my favorite albums.  Squarepusher's new band, shoeba leader 1, is fucking awesome, but completely different to any of his other stuff, as well as Venetian Snares new album, My So Called Life.  Luke Vibert, aka Plug, Wagonchrist, also has a great new album.  I would have to say though that Venetian Snares puts the Amen Break to the best use of any artist ive heard.  keep in mind that im american and these are all English artists.  For some reason, ive always been hooked by english dnb.


----------



## soundsystem00

wagon Christ! Luke vibert! plug!

bout..damn...time...


----------



## Spliff Politics

Dr. Snider - Breeze Jazzy drum and bass; love it!


----------



## nAON

Anything by B-Complex.

Few random examples:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0prFicLgXxw (beautiful lies)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igc8nepdwzc (sober yet overdosed)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T28-Voi4SzY (china)


----------



## ColtDan

such a good liquid track, amazing build up

Technicolour - Saviour
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0CM7L9gKz4&feature=related


----------



## Spliff Politics

Subclash - Sunburst 

Calibre - Mirage

Sigma - All Blue


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

High Contrast - Global Love


----------



## ColtDan

amazing liquid dnb tunes

Little Dragon - Twice (LSB Bootleg) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Al8dfyZHB0&feature=channel_video_title

Maduk - Hourglass 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlHW7pAEZK0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## ColtDan

liquid at its best

TwoThirds & Feint - Epiphany 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bquIwXzvW8&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=1


----------



## Vader

Mr. Vegas ft. Ayo- Kokane (Mana Boom Remix)
Ragga<liquid. sorry dan.


----------



## ColtDan

ha not a chance =P


----------



## Vader

Dope Ammo- Big Summer (Panik & M Rode Remix)
I hearts the ragga so much.

Dan, this tune is old, but I used to really like it when I was more into liquid:
Justin Todd and Soma- I Feel You

And this is one of my favourites, DnB heads will think it's ancient and played out, but for those who haven't heard it:
Renegade- Terrorist


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Some mad tunes in here. Terrorist will never get old!


----------



## soundsystem00

Cosmology - There's A Saying

ahhh..now i own the thread..yay..

hehe nah check that tune out though, it is one of those dnb tunes that really puts you in another place. I heard it on dnb radio and found it on youtube and have been listening to it for 2 weeks now. Totally in love.


----------



## DJKAOS

Andy C @ Slammin Vinyl/One Nation NYE 2001 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVqFLCbSLuE&feature=related

Andy C @ One Nation NYE 1997 Part 2 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyUU9YIiW_w&feature=related

DJ Brockie - Accelerated Culture 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSR3SfuTaX8&feature=related

SLY, TRIGGA, JME, & SKEPTA - SCARFACE - TRIGGA'S BIRTHDAY BASH 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5VCQjcJ2jk&feature=related


----------



## Spliff Politics

London Elektricity - Just One Second (Riot Jazz cover) Ooooh la la %)


----------



## soundsystem00

Spor - 1up previous poster


----------



## DJKAOS

EXTREME DNB MASHUPS+MORE

http://www.mediafire.com/?m9tzhj96od3je1w

+Check out my live shows at http://www.blogtv.com/people/djkaosdnb

Drum N Bass,Breakcore,Speecore,Harsh Noise+Loads More!


----------



## nAON

Anyone know any decent jump up compilations? Just getting tracks together to start mixing again


----------



## ColtDan

not enough posts in this thread! wheres the love for the dnb


----------



## ColtDan

Emeli Sandé - Daddy (Cyantific Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ceXrrJLDg8&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=15&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Vader

^You don't like the DnB I post anyway! Still, here you go...


----------



## QuasiModo

http://soundcloud.com/taciturn-digital/control-freak

prolly my favorite jungle jam at the moment..


----------



## D'n'BRaver

Big up too all the DnB heads. Any one go Wesfest this year?? (UK btw)


----------



## ColtDan

sadly missed it this year. went the previous 3 years and it was amazing. i assume you went?


----------



## Spliff Politics

Sigurt - Colourful

Fred V - In My Head (VIP)

Carl Kill - Dream World

Bungle - You

J Majik & Wickaman feat. Kathy Brown - Crazy World

Hope you enjoy !


----------



## ColtDan

excellent tunes!


----------



## ColtDan

this tune is a beauty

ASC - Stardust 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7r1QPSO3jI&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=2&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Arnold

'Warm Memories' Mix - Sheepymixes


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h93OUFjLO-M

~ break - hot love


----------



## Cyanoide

Atmospheric d'n'b FTW!

Intersperse - Equanimity

LTJ Bukem - Watercolours

J-Laze - Dreamz

New Balance - Reflections

Big Bud - A Way Of Life


----------



## ColtDan

yes  love the atmosphere stuff


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQPbahIE11M Mistabishi - Traveler


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

*Chase & Status -*


*No problem*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sss9aNbtEpA&feature=related

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD ASSSSSSSS TUNE  - wicked badman


----------



## Spliff Politics

Concept & Shnek - Never Give Up


----------



## StarOceanHouse

The vocals on this track are beautiful.

Furry Phreaks - Soothe (Prisoners of Technology Remix)


----------



## D n A

TC & MC Jakes - Swerve
Blu Mar Ten - Whisper (ft Kirsty Hawkshaw)


----------



## Spliff Politics

Rameses B - Memoirs (Macca remix)

TV Rock feat. Rudy - In The Air (Blame remix)

Friction feat. McLean - Someone (Prototypes remix  Loving that drop on this one!


----------



## thujone

ahhh I miss this thread.  You guys should stop posting mouldy oldies  

Chris.SU - Promises
DJ Chap - Transmissions
Noisia & Teebee - Moon Palace
Break - Trying


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrs-Yklu1ZI 

Current Value & Snow - EOK


----------



## D n A

Uppermost - Adrenaline
I accomplish a lot when listening to this song..


----------



## deez_utz

^ that uppermost track is pretty much madness. Must chill out nao ~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My_YHRIFrZg


----------



## D n A

deez_utz said:


> ^ that uppermost track is pretty much madness.


makes me feel like I'm going to have a heart attack. LOL


----------



## ColtDan

furious amazing classic drum n bass tune. check it out

Logistics - Blackout (High quality) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfOliMTRJmM


should have so many more views!


----------



## Spliff Politics

ColtDan said:


> furious amazing classic drum n bass tune. check it out
> 
> Logistics - Blackout (High quality)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfOliMTRJmM
> 
> 
> should have so many more views!


 
Woah, don't know how i've missed this one, good find! 

Kredit - Kisses From Julia Funky is definitely the word! 

OceanLab - On A Good Day (J Majik & Wickaman remix)


----------



## ColtDan

nice tunes 


check this out... fucking amazing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McSGpUJv0fQ


----------



## Spliff Politics

One of the best drum & bass tunes ever made IMO that one, those vocals are just flawless! 

Have you heard the jazz cover of that one? Here it is, an exceptionally groovy tune, i hope you agree :D


----------



## Cyanoide

thujone said:


> ahhh I miss this thread.  You guys should stop posting mouldy oldies



No way, old is gold 

And someone has to take the responsibility and post some ambient'ish atmospheric stuff too  I like it dreamy and hypnotic, preferrably without vocals.

Big Bud - Chill

Mouly &﻿ Lucida - Prophecy (KMC Remix) (*very* nice video too)

J-Laze - Lakez

Future Engineers - Components


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9W7AMDwf-c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDb5JDLFNeU&feature=relmfu


----------



## deez_utz

this is fresh off the press... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1wgpFvjc_8


----------



## soundsystem00

Inside Info - Bit Rhythm


----------



## deez_utz

I imagine this is what heaven sounds like... this is the most tranquil amazing SUPER DOOPER DOPE liquid track ever PRODUCED~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nflP_mjbvA


----------



## deez_utz

good lord.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pbezgBsIiI

and an oldie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXSHOW8fkZY


----------



## malakaix

soundsystem00 said:


> Inside Info - Bit Rhythm



Nice! I love these tracks where it gets extremely intricate..

Nothing new to add, apart from this old one.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWewgQTHBI4


----------



## Arnold

Does anyone have any track recommendations for D&B darkstep like these one's?
The Sect - Stranger
Qmare - Cold War
Disturbia -Mass effect
L 33 - Mental Accelerator
Think they call that darkstep anyways? The last one is labelled as neurofunk though so dunno...
Preferably not something that sounds like a bunch of mosquito's that are stuck in your head and can't get out or where the power keeps dropping out till they put 10p in the meter and it then sounds like something else if that makes any sense. Something fluid danke schon.


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq8ToIykzNQ this is a banger


----------



## ColtDan

dark and brutal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opmj7eD2mPw


----------



## migazaur

*Drum'and'Bass expert help xD*

So, I have a little idea about what's liquid or dark, or neuro. But it world be awesome if anyone could post youtube links and tell me the main difference between the main styles of drum and bass! Thanks :D
As a bonus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmgZdIVO9i0 This is from my country


----------



## D n A

Arnold said:


> Does anyone have any track recommendations for D&B darkstep like these one's?
> The Sect - Stranger
> Qmare - Cold War
> Disturbia -Mass effect
> L 33 - Mental Accelerator
> Think they call that darkstep anyways? The last one is labelled as neurofunk though so dunno...
> Preferably not something that sounds like a bunch of mosquito's that are stuck in your head and can't get out or where the power keeps dropping out till they put 10p in the meter and it then sounds like something else if that makes any sense. Something fluid danke schon.



you should try downloading some of the Drum And Bass Collections.. I have 6 and 7.. they're pretty good and I think most of the trax are what you're looking for. Plenty of techstep, neuro, dark, and jump up. I hate to post a torrent but I couldn't find elsewhere.. here's the tracklist, anyways
http://www.directoriow.com/pe_Drum_and_Bass_Collection_7_2009_125174.html


----------



## Arnold

Vielen Dank, added to utub playlist/shittobedownloadedstuff


----------



## D n A

nu:tone - beatnik


----------



## deez_utz

London Elektricity - Different Drum (Photek Remix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa4BpWEFyYU

Kryptic Minds & Leon Switch - More Like You (Unknown Error Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDSoBgIQpVU


dark.


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nGIcjakOAE

drifter - come true


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Arnold said:


> Does anyone have any track recommendations for D&B darkstep like these one's?
> The Sect - Stranger
> Qmare - Cold War
> Disturbia -Mass effect
> L 33 - Mental Accelerator
> Think they call that darkstep anyways? The last one is labelled as neurofunk though so dunno...
> Preferably not something that sounds like a bunch of mosquito's that are stuck in your head and can't get out or where the power keeps dropping out till they put 10p in the meter and it then sounds like something else if that makes any sense. Something fluid danke schon.



Try taking a look at releases by Dom & Roland and some older  Noisia. They make some of the best neurofunk around IMO. I am not too sure about darkstep, but judging from your other posts in EMD, I think you will like them.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Photek - T-Raenon What a classic track!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

migazaur said:


> So, I have a little idea about what's liquid or dark, or neuro. But it world be awesome if anyone could post youtube links and tell me the main difference between the main styles of drum and bass! Thanks :D
> As a bonus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmgZdIVO9i0 This is from my country



Liquid D&B tend to be very uplifting and more accessible. It's the kind of D&B that put on for non-EDM fans. It tends to have soothing vocals, the sub-bass tends to be subdued and general ambiance is more uplifting.  

You can find examples of liquid in this thread:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/599474-Anyone-into-liquid-dnb

Neurofunk tends to be darker and faster. The bass is typically more gnarly and the general ambiance is more clinical/alien/techy.

Some good neorofunk: 

Noisia - End Game

Dom & Roland - Deckards Theme

Black Sun Empire - Arrakis


----------



## migazaur

Thanks! And what about jump-up, wobble?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

migazaur said:


> Thanks! And what about jump-up, wobble?



Jump-up tends to energetic and upbeat with distinctive and catchy wobble sound (this is before dubstep and et al). It's an "easy listening" version of D&B. 

Taxman - Too bad

Twisted Individual - Rusty Sheriff's Badge

No clue about wobble. You also have ragga-jungle, which some would argue is a separate genre in itself, it's basically more modern D&B with reggae/rasta elements (but it's not the same as jungle). Then you have intelligent/atmospheric D&B.

You can check out this guide to get a good feel for the evolution of D&B:

http://techno.org/electronic-music-guide/

It's kind of outdated and some of his predictions didn't really happen (trancestep/electrostep?), but it has a decent amount of info and lots of samples. It should cover anything you might need.


----------



## migazaur

Thanks a lot :D that site is great!


----------



## deez_utz

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XckKeviGcXw ~ seathasky - forgetting you


----------



## Arnold

levictus said:


> Try taking a look at releases by Dom & Roland and some older  Noisia. ..


Checking em out now ta.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Bachelors Of Science - "Strings Track" (Apex Remix) 

A very good remix for an excellent track!


----------



## ColtDan

^ love that. used it for one of my videos a few years ago  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zd7CiVb81M&feature=channel_video_title

miss that car


----------



## junglejuice

*Got a present for all my junglists out there...*

Here are all the recordings from our Golden Era of DnB party in Oct.






88 presents The Golden Era of DnB

The main room was all classic DnB from the 90's and early 2000's.
Side room was some DnB and a lot of future bass.

Slant's set was a standout for me...here's the tracklist



> 1.    RUFIGE KRU – “FABIO’S GHOST” – Reinforced Records 1993
> 2.    BLACKSTAR featuring TOP CAT – “CHAMPION DJ” – Congo Natty Records 1993
> 3.    DEEP BLUE – “THE HELICOPTER TUNE” – Moving Shadow Records 1993
> 4.    TOP CAT & DJ RAP – “RUFFEST GUN ARK” – Jungle Fashion Records 1995
> 5.    DJ NUT NUT – “SPECIAL DEDICATION (Ladies Mix)” – Hard Step Records 1994
> 6.    LEVITICUS – “BURIAL” – Philly Blunt Records 1994
> 7.    RONI SIZE – “IT’S A JAZZ THING (Ladies Mix)” – V Recordings1995
> 8.    ORIGIN UNKNOWN (ANDY C) – “VALLEY OF THE SHADOWS (31 seconds)” – Ram Records 1998
> 9.    THE RENEGADE featuring RAY KEITH – “TERRORIST” – Moving Shadow Records 1994
> 10.    SHY FX – “THIS STYLE” – SOUR 1995
> 11.    RONI SIZE & DJ DIE – “IT’S JAZZY” – V Recordings 1997
> 12.    ADAM F – “CIRCLES” – Section 5 Records 1995
> 13.    P FUNK – “P FUNK ERA” – Frontline Records 1995
> 14.    RONI SIZE / REPRAZENT – “BROWN PAPER BAG (Featuring MC Dynamite)” – Talkin’ Loud Records 1997
> 15.    SHY FX – “BAMBAATA (Original mix)” – Ebony Recordings 1997
> 16.    RONI SIZE / REPRAZENT – “TRUST ME” – Talkin Loud / Mercury Records 2005
> 17.    RONI SIZE / REPRAZENT – “WESTERN” – Talkin Loud / Mercury Records 1997
> 18.    OPTICAL & RYME TYME – “ROCK BABY” – V Recordings 2000
> 19.    RONI SIZE & DJ DIE – “MUSIC BOX” (Sigma remix) – Full Cycle Records 2008
> 20.    DJ PESHAY – “MILES FROM HOME” – Mo Wax Records 1998
> 21.    CALIBRE – “TWISTER” – 31 Records 2003
> 22.    SOLID STATE – “JUST A VISION” (Marcus Intalex & ST Files remix) – Renegade Recordings 2005
> 23.    DJ MARKY & XRS featuring STAMINA MC – “LK ‘Carolina Carol Bela’” (Full Length Version) – V Recordings 2002
> 24.    HIGH CONTRAST –     ”THE BASEMENT TRACK” – Hospital Records 2003
> 25.    J MAJIK vs HATIRAS – “SPACED INVADER” – Infrared / Defected Records 2001
> 26.    LAYO & BUSHWACKA – “LOVE STORY VS FINALLY” (B-Key Bootleg mix) – Defected 2003



All are good quality, streaming or download.

Enjoy!

:D


----------



## itscoredawg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua1ri5T4IwA
SHY FX - Bambaata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb7R3zvAres
DC Breaks - Halo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKTgwkFJw0o
Need For Mirrors - Lofar 
(Such a killer hard beat)


----------



## smik2

Lenzman - Bittersweet

Original Sin & Taxman - Together

Distorted Minds and DJ Hazard - Mr Happy

Deep Focus - Heavy Metal

Electrosoul System - Sunshine

Few different vibes there but all quality tracks


----------



## D n A

A nice mix of dark, deep, and liquid tunes
Subterra & Bazil - Cold Shoulder
Logistics - Gang Colors
DJ Marky & Bungle - No Time To Love
Total Science & S.P.Y ft Lenzman - Narrow Margins
Lenzman & Switch - Ice Cold Soul
Calibre - Open Your Eyes


Blasta - Listen Up
Shy FX  - On the Run


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^all great tunes. you have good taste, D n A.

The Shy FX track is such a classic tune.


----------



## D n A

I don't really know who this Hybris dude is, but he's pretty damn good:
Noisia & Hybris - Crystalline
Hybris - Please Exist

I love Lenzman.. you may understand why
Bachelors of Science - The Ice Dance (Lenzman Remix)
still able to keep a classic as a gem tune.. if not a better version of it

Love the song, and video makes me lol
Nu:Logic - Big Foot

Some oldskool jungle shit
Dead Dred - Dred Bass

Wish he played this tune when I saw him play in the summer.. regardless.. wicked tune, an absolute classsssic.
DJ SS - The Lighter

Mikhal - You're the One
Total Science - Scaremonger
Random Movement - Can't Resist (SPY Remix)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

tasty

Cubist - Every Day

Centrik - Thinking Back

Modemellow - Subtopia

Smote & Blue Motion - Carolina

D Bridge vs Commix - Providence


----------



## ColtDan

love the tunes posted in here 

Culture Shock & Brookes Brothers - Rework 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9FdtDkC6Bw

beauty of a tune


----------



## deez_utz

some brand spanking nu darkness~ Blokhe4d always goes hard
Blokhe4d + Gridlok - Bad Kat

This is one of my fav blokhe4d tunes right here... or shall I say remix... but its absolutely a thumper
Gridlok - Hollywood Blokhe4d remix


----------



## MyFinalRest

Don't know if it's on the older thread or not, but it deserves a repost anyway if it is.  
Bachelors of Science - Spanish Sun (Remix)


----------



## D n A

Lenzman - More Than I Can Take
Calibre - Broken
Photek - The Rain
Netsky - Lost Without You


----------



## D n A

Chook - You Are All You Have (feat. Claudine Muno)
Receptor - Girls
Audio - Rage


----------



## StarOceanHouse

selektah!

Ebony Dubsters - Power Of Ra (Original Sin Remix)


----------



## D n A

LOL FUCK YES. I love that song. Not as much as I love raging around to it at a show, though.


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knbkFOvfucQ&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=67&feature=plpp_video


----------



## D n A

Interesting tune I stumbled upon while browsing on Youtube.
Blasta  - Listen Up


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5COJg9RQLs This is banging


----------



## JoeTheStoner

for the most part, releases on exit records is the only dnb i find interesting these days...

gonna walk the dog and listen to http://soundcloud.com/dbridge/loxy-resound-burning-shadows LP later, sounds minimalist and dark, yesplz.

consequence's lp is solid tho more abstract.


----------



## Spliff Politics

S.P.Y - By Your Side (Extended mix) Pretty sure everyone must have heard this one! 

Bop - Enjoy The Moment (Thinnen remix)

Omni Trio - Higher Ground That piano just tickles your spine %)


----------



## D n A

Spliff Politics said:


> S.P.Y - By Your Side (Extended mix) Pretty sure everyone must have heard this one!


Love this tune.. Logistics remix is pretty mint too.


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbVP09UqQcM


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCLwzV_tuGs John B - Up all night


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPhLgtz6rEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5fS0ePUYRM blu mar ten - san tur


----------



## D n A

deez_utz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCLwzV_tuGs John B - Up all night


can never get tired of this one :D


Feeling dark today..
Gridlok - Gutterfuker


----------



## panic in paradise

yellow note - sunshine 

really cant get sick of this one, had the vinyl in ~2000 and, here i am boogying to it on youtube a loooong time later.


:D


----------



## StrutterGear

Apex - Hench Second drop around 2 min mark is mentalllll

Unknown Error - Sucker Punch

Two fuck off dirty tunes... Soft DnB is for poofs.


----------



## ColtDan

^ awesome tunes  more into liquid myself, but do love the dark heavy tunes 

check these out... amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPUOwMqX41s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgudbpKH_UE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYtPUCJpIoQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cwDu2fwCx8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0a5fSlXaAw&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=2&feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2VqwJPYknQ&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## panic in paradise

StrutterGear said:


> Apex - Hench Second drop around 2 min mark is mentalllll
> 
> Unknown Error - Sucker Punch
> 
> Two fuck off dirty tunes... Soft DnB is for poofs.





dont make me dig out my dinosaur 90's Dark-Step mixes...

Ellis Dee - Pressure 
^do have ;-) they are so stripped down because they are made for mixing.

Switch Technique - Cursed Angel
*^^aMoN~X~AmOn^*

Bad Company UK Ft Rawhill Cru - Mo Fire


----------



## panic in paradise

Usual Suspects - Hole Punch 

TOTAL SCIENCE - Jet Set 
~ this is - the beggining ^^

Roni Size & Reprazent - New forms 
limited to your form

Foul Play feat. Denise Gordon - Music is the Key - Foul Play IV 

Soul Slinger - AfricA


----------



## deez_utz

Nuage, Eastcolors - Live in Life 
Nuage, THRN, Anile - Don't Exist(anile remix)
@ColtDan, you'll probably like this. you should grab the release, its chilly as hell. 

Seba - Welcome to our World

Teebee & K - Arctix

Mikal - Lifts me up + Mikal & Break - Just A Game

Atlantic Connection - Can't Destroy Love

matrix & fierce - climate


----------



## deez_utz

D n A said:


> can never get tired of this one :D
> 
> 
> Feeling dark today..
> Gridlok - Gutterfuker



man... I was supposed to see Gridlok spin at a rave here last year. some no-name local DJ took off with his own equipment. Gridlok didn't get to throw down, I was hella bummed


----------



## DJKAOS

NICKY BLACKMARKET FEAT STEVIE HYPER D STEVIES LAST SET PART 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oLV-PVkFgo&feature=related

BASSMAN N TRIGGA, MC DET, MC SHABBA, MC SKIBADEE 'HOW TO DANCE' @ TELEPATHY 20TH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f5zgkc3t14

NICKY BLACKMARKET @ ONE NATION MEETS WARNING 1999 PART 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyPjXwJrZHk&feature=related

MICKEY FINN FEAT BASSMAN & LENNI @ PANDEMONIUM PART 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDDd8zoH4-A&feature=related

DJ RANDALL ONE NATION 6TH BIRTHDAY PART 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q83u0AaefN8&feature=related

ANDY C TELEPATHY 1997 FEAT STEVIE HYPER D & SKIBADEE PART 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fPov2hHfTU&feature=related

DJ SS @ TELEPATHY PRESENTS XCON 2 ICON

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opeERzLfaOQ&feature=related

ANDY C TELEPATHY 1997 FEAT SHABBA D BASSMAN & SPYDA PART 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJoJQheeMXc

FUNKY FLIRT @ TELEPATHY PRESENTS XCON 2 ICON

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E5MN3Cx_2U

Amazon 5. @ Wolverhampton, Bassman , Spyda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jks_PBvd2Zg&feature=related

DJ Shockin B•Shabba•Fearless•Palma•Shaydee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxK6n8HmVTo&feature=related

Honey Monster - Bassmans Birthday Bash 1997

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cSi2K6PEUU


----------



## junglejuice

like I said k.i.l.l.i.n it!


----------



## D n A

StrutterGear said:


> Apex - Hench Second drop around 2 min mark is mentalllll
> 
> Unknown Error - Sucker Punch
> 
> Two fuck off dirty tunes... Soft DnB is for poofs.


You have my attention..


----------



## StrutterGear

ColtDan said:


> ^ awesome tunes  more into liquid myself, but do love the dark heavy tunes
> 
> check these out... amazing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPUOwMqX41s&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgudbpKH_UE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYtPUCJpIoQ&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cwDu2fwCx8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0a5fSlXaAw&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=2&feature=plpp_video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2VqwJPYknQ&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=1&feature=plpp_video



Cheers man never heard of any of those tunes before. My neurofunk library is actually very very light, slapped some of those lot into it :D Taa.


----------



## StrutterGear

Unknown Error - Hellraiser


Been listening to that song for years and it's still as good as it ever was. Proper evilllll tune. Love the tempo changes.


----------



## deez_utz

Spor - Kingdom


----------



## deez_utz

I love Apex, he's so versatile.
Apex - Inner Space I just only wish this track were double the length. I love when the boomin deep bass finally kicks in.
Apex - Gonzo <- Neurofunkeh
Unknown Error - The Yearning Apex VIP I've probably already posted this track, but its only of my fav toons ever

Aeph & Noxius - Feel Down
Aeph - Faith Not really DnB, but it's Aeph and pretty sick


----------



## DJKAOS

Eminem Vs Limewax mashup

http://dnbshare.com/download/Eminem_VS_Limewax.mp3.html

EXTREME DNB MASHUPS+MORE

http://www.mediafire.com/?m9tzhj96od3je1w

http://www.youtube.com/user/DJKAOSDNBQ


----------



## deez_utz

Jade - This is my world
Hybris - Keeping Me
Phace & Misanthrop - What's Wrong


----------



## DJKAOS

junglejuice said:


> like I said k.i.l.l.i.n it!


----------



## junglejuice

Good looks on those mixes, but please see my comments in the other thread


----------



## ColtDan

StrutterGear said:


> Cheers man never heard of any of those tunes before. My neurofunk library is actually very very light, slapped some of those lot into it :D Taa.



no worries mate


----------



## ColtDan

One of the tunes that sparked my interest in dnb a few years ago...

Bachelors Of Science - Song For Lovers 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmPo9Cpn_MA

love that.

also turn this shit UP.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YF97oinYDQ


----------



## D n A

I've always loved those songs.. how could anyone not


----------



## Bomboclat

Some shit ive been digging recently. Some drumstep. Deal with it.

Calibre - Step Toe

Calibre - No More

Spinline - Dyslexia

Genotype - A Few Too Many

ASC - Zenith

Code 3 - What You Sayin? 

Jubei - Alignment


----------



## ColtDan

love drumstep, especially out of a big rig with a fuck load of bass.


----------



## drugs

Love this track: Ed Rush - Put Your Ear To The World

Wish there was a full version somewhere.


----------



## Bomboclat

ColtDan said:


> love drumstep, especially out of a big rig with a fuck load of bass.



Recommend me some yo!
Ive been dying to find some shit like the Calibre tracks I posted above.


----------



## D n A

^You may have heard this before, but
Nu:Tone - Set Me Free
it's rather mellow but I love it.. so many memories associated with this track for me


----------



## ColtDan

Youngman - Who Knows (Drumsound & Bassline Smith Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u7o7dxci2U&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## ColtDan

♥ beats..


B-Complex - its a funny world 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFN2n4gIWgg&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=83&feature=plpp_video


----------



## deez_utz

Davip & Encode & Conectivers - Massacre Dark n Heavy ch00n


----------



## Bomboclat

D n A said:


> ^You may have heard this before, but
> Nu:Tone - Set Me Free
> it's rather mellow but I love it.. so many memories associated with this track for me



One of my fav Nu:tone tracks!


----------



## chitown rollin

seeing high contrast and netsky in march... booooom


----------



## Vader

> Apex - Hench Second drop around 2 min mark is mentalllll
> 
> Unknown Error - Sucker Punch
> 
> Two fuck off dirty tunes... Soft DnB is for poofs.


Lovely as your casual homophobia is, I have to say that those tracks are wet imo. Both have a minute of dull, "atmospheric" build-up to an entirely predictable drop into a boring, repetitive beat. Sounds like Pendulum. Obviously, you are entitled to your opinion and should listen to whatever you like, but calling other people poofs for listening to "soft DnB" and then posting a couple of mincing tunes like that is not a good look.

Congo Natty- Get Ready


----------



## Bomboclat

chitown rollin said:


> seeing high contrast and netsky in march... booooom



High Contrast is beyond amazing live, youre in for a real treat! 
Still have yet to see Netsky live


----------



## deez_utz

chitown rollin said:


> seeing high contrast and netsky in march... booooom


 Damn, where at?

Phat Playaz & Lm1 - Colour of Time


----------



## deez_utz

Optical - the shining


----------



## deez_utz

Matrix & Danny J - Paradiso I'm diggin this a lot at the moment. can ya dig it!?


----------



## D n A

Netsky live was easily one of the best shows I've seen live. Subvert opened for him, and of course brought along the PK rig. Sold out show. Absolutely nuts.


Bomboclat said:


> One of my fav Nu:tone tracks!


Same  can't get tired of it. Probably one of my favorite all time tunes actually



BCee - So Right (ft. Darrison)
can't get this tune out of my head
</3


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTfZFXIARHM
there, now someone else throw me moar ragga


----------



## Bomboclat

D n A said:


> Netsky live was easily one of the best shows I've seen live. Subvert opened for him, and of course brought along the PK rig. Sold out show. Absolutely nuts.



I got the chills reading that. PK sound is omg.


----------



## deez_utz

Teebee & K - Cherokee


----------



## DJKAOS

Rihanna - We Found Love ft. Calvin Harris (XEO Drum & Bass Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=252QfDM_ibc

RIHANNA - WHATS MY NAME - DRUM & BASS REMIX

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVVS...xt=C3247071UDOEgsToPDskIbnv1Oza59LjyT-w3B6Wka

Adele - Someone Like You (Sound Movement DnB Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKJpICzJvUc&feature=related

Dem 2 Ruff - Nice Tune (Louisstreet 2009 Tefix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXg_PGCQpAY

JB - Say What 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FWdO0H0Hmg

Dillinja - So Hard 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2lmAv_Y6r4&feature=related

Dillinja - Take My Life 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGcKbKATcYM&feature=related

Firefox & 4Tree - Warning

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyWi5g_YfbE&feature=related

Dynamite MC & Origin Unknown - Hotness Roni Size Remix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn1uVQ8c1ps&feature=related


----------



## thujone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBJKeBo9BkE&context=C36dbf15ADOEgsToPDskLAmS2aw1KQrGoMfokd1OYe


----------



## D n A

Nu:Tone - The Feeling (ft Ben Westbeech)
can't help but love cute songs like this. 

Apex - The Yearning

DJ Fear - LSD

Xilent - Evolutions Per Minute

Blu Mar Ten - Sweet Little Supernova

Calibre - Hypnotise

Receptor - Run Run Run


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

D n A said:


> Nu:Tone - The Feeling (ft Ben Westbeech)
> can't help but love cute songs like this.
> 
> Apex - The Yearning
> 
> DJ Fear - LSD
> 
> Xilent - Evolutions Per Minute
> 
> Blu Mar Ten - Sweet Little Supernova
> 
> Calibre - Hypnotise
> 
> Receptor - Run Run Run



Nice selection, I love the sample in DJ's LSD:



> It's 10pm do you know where your children are? Well things have changed. Today the question for parents is, it's 5am do you know where your children are? Do you know where your teenager is at 5 o'clock in the morning? The after hours club? The clubs attract thousands of Chicago area young people. Some say they come looking for drugs, dirty dancing and pounding techno music.


----------



## deez_utz

Command Strange - True Love

Got the Episode 91 album in FLAC, thoroughly enjoying it right now


----------



## D n A

levictus said:


> Nice selection, I love the sample in DJ's LSD:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10pm do you know where your children are? Well things have changed. Today the question for parents is, it's 5am do you know where your children are? Do you know where your teenager is at 5 o'clock in the morning? The after hours club? The clubs attract thousands of Chicago area young people. Some say they come looking for drugs, dirty dancing and pounding techno music.
Click to expand...

Lolyes. 

Evol Intent - Middle of the Night


----------



## thujone

deez_utz said:


> Command Strange - True Love
> 
> Got the Episode 91 album in FLAC, thoroughly enjoying it right now


 
My favorite track off the album!  I love Command Strange!

In unrelated news...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgBQu2J2epU

^ rinsed by Engage, funky joint!


----------



## deez_utz

dbridge - the little things ~ poopy quality, but you get the gist of it


and evol intent FTMFW


----------



## D n A

Yeah. I've been all over their soundcloud the past few days, I absolutely love them. They always put out killer mixes.


----------



## Seyer

Grin - Current Value


----------



## deez_utz

Future Signal - Incognito


----------



## D n A

TC & Jakez - Deep
do ya move, bust ya style, raver: dance rapid!

Aphrodite - No Diggity

The Fugees - Ready or Not (Hype Remix)

DJ SS - The Lighter

Hybris & Noisia - Crystalline

Calibre - Carry Me Away

Ed Rush & Optical - Gas Mask


----------



## Normski

Probably my favourite ever jungle/dnb tune - I will never tire of this tune and brings back so many good memories of classic nights out 

Splash - Babylon


----------



## deez_utz

Parhelia - Messages from Pluto
LM1 - Night Moves
Bcee & Lomax - Midnight caller
DJ Hidden - Unturned Stones
DJ Hidden - Chrono


----------



## Spliff Politics

B-Key - Man Of Science

Nebula - Jah Lightning

Dub-One - Fallen Society

Loving the amen abuse at the moment :D


----------



## thujone

Dom & Roland - Deckard's Theme

fierce stuff...


----------



## deez_utz

Various Artists - Definitions Of The Deep II ~This just came out. There's 30 tracks on this, and so far not a single mediocre one. 

http://lookpic.com/O/i2/598/Cy3cXSau.jpeg


----------



## i against i

http://youtu.be/U7tfsBA-9O0

oh my gosh!


----------



## i against i

love this tune...

http://youtu.be/rZ9_3VCkQzc


----------



## i against i

Spliff Politics said:


> B-Key - Man Of Science



fuckin' bang!


----------



## Spliff Politics

Amoss - Throwback

Dub One - Wray

Calibre - Touch Me

Hope you enjoy these as much as myself


----------



## PsychedelicDoctor

Can someone recommend some more sounds in the vein of Big Bud?


----------



## i against i

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edQjYLkhl4Y

ratpack - first day of my life


----------



## DJKAOS

Tranz Mission 2010 Fresh 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB-2UOmEuR0

Mc Skibadee, Eksman & Harry Shotta - Bangers & Mash 2011 DJ Original Sin 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHYc7evVgN8&feature=related

Hazard - Bassman & Nutcracka D&B Awards 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEac2NMTgNQ&feature=related

Bassman Birthday Bash 2009, Hazard Pt 2 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYl5h8h8l1s&feature=related

Hazard B2B Devise@ Trigga's B'day Bash 09

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv8bwfe1vL8&feature=related

Hazard, Nutcracka & Mc Trigga @ Muzik Hertz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1qlOE3frF8&feature=related


----------



## deez_utz

DJ shadow + Little Dragon - Scale it back [calyx n teebee remix]

DJ Shadow - scale it back FANU remix


----------



## D n A

http://youtu.be/rqIz5EkBdxY
BTK & SPY - Save Me


----------



## Etna

DJ Aphro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZxrHFDEZSk


----------



## thujone

PsychedelicDoctor said:


> Can someone recommend some more sounds in the vein of Big Bud?



Command Strange, and IIRC, Bungle should be up that vein too


----------



## Etna

Utah Jazz - Burnt Out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BD1SHGgdqE


----------



## Normski

Aquarius - Drift To The Centre http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc3Q_hkgSI0

I  Photek


----------



## Spliff Politics

Infest - Out Of This World

Switch Fusion - Mercenary


----------



## ColtDan

^ excellent tunes 

liquid...

Modu - New steps of change
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9FZpMHR7rI&feature=context&context=G2d068b0RVAAAAAAAAAg

Feint - The Journey ft. Veela
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knbkFOvfucQ&feature=fvwrel


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Neutral Point - Metal Dragon


----------



## junglejuice

Been flexin' my face to this

Dieselboy - Wake the Dead


----------



## Seyer

Icicle has quickly become my new favorite :D

Don't Stay In Mix #087 - Icicle

We Fear Silence Mix - Icicle


----------



## thujone

junglejuice said:


> Been flexin' my face to this
> 
> Dieselboy - Wake the Dead



That looks like a fun tracklist, The Dungeonmaster's Guide was one of the main reasons I really started getting into DNB when I did.  Ughhh have to "like" on FB to get the download.  *bites the bullet and clicks*

I'll be bumping this tune for a while:

Spinline - Sundays

heehee love dat bass :D


----------



## D n A

junglejuice said:


> Been flexin' my face to this
> 
> Dieselboy - Wake the Dead


It's good, but Unleashed! still has a special place in my heart...


----------



## Seyer

D n A said:


> It's good, but Unleashed! still has a special place in my heart...


Cant agree more ^


Skeptical (Jubei Remix) - Cold One

Set It Off (Icicle Remix) - Friction & K Tee

I Feel U - Icicle

Computers - Mutated Forms


----------



## Spliff Politics

Equinox - Ital Lion Tuff Head

Omni Trio - First Contact

Photek - T-Raenon


----------



## StarOceanHouse

been listening to a lot of neurofunk lately.

Mefjus - Eleventh Hour

Neonlight - Ultraviolet


----------



## ColtDan

love this...

S.P.Y. - By Your Side (Logistics Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INHCdMZeVlc


----------



## Etna

Roni Size- 26 Bass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EtDfNTxZuc


----------



## D n A

ColtDan said:


> love this...
> 
> S.P.Y. - By Your Side (Logistics Remix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INHCdMZeVlc


One of my favs.


Ed Rush Studio Mix May 2011

Icicle - Dreadnaught

LSB - Subdued


----------



## Spliff Politics

Mr Monik - Pressure - Pressure

Paradox - Filmscape

Chris Inperspective - Serial Thyme

In Deep - Rhythm Factor

Nothing, but jungle vibes to kick off this fine, wonky Friday afternoon :D


----------



## thujone

OH SHIIIIII.... I did not think it was possible to make this tune better, but here it is anyway

BCee - Captured In Time (Chris SU Remix)


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INY9Ml3G6vk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwgErlIEYl4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl9aFet2D6I&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW6wYb6zbWc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4dud2pBjZg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzgAV2qD3Gg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moeHPttnsE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3Rvm-kBLVA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IMTKNwaMts&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmGBOW6o7no&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3J89Cl3lO0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bQgZzkaSkk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=723AB5u7XbU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06fYkEjJ0T8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i22M91zKJI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mw9B6KBgLc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7iY3No9mFQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq4DtEGOWhk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJTP5Oun-GE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMggq_Uv4Eo


----------



## deez_utz

Furney - Beautiful To Me


----------



## DeeJaySwayD

zero-t -  in the am

mutt - the feelings

bacholors of science - that strings track

high contrast - made it last night


 long live dnb


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

www.dnbshare.com is all you need.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

If you dont like mc's you wont like it but this is one of the best jump up sets doing the rounds at the moment.

http://dnbshare.com/download/Effex_b2b_Nyon_B_ft_Mcknyne.mp3.html


----------



## ColtDan

Liquid........


Little Dragon - Twice (LSB Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDJbvsJxEOM


----------



## methkite

NETSKY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0Qc90aCxy8


----------



## methkite

thanks to everyone who posted on here, ive been looking for some fresh chunes. :D good stuff


----------



## deez_utz

Bcee - Captured in time Chris S.U remix

Emalkay - Flesh & Bones Delta Heavy Remix

Optiv & BTK - Insight 

Trei and concord dawn - hellbent

Moving Fusion - Attention ~ this track absolutely RUMBULES


----------



## deez_utz

Sabre, Stray and Halogenix - Oblique

very chilly chill

damn, the 2nd track on this ep is :O 
Sabre, Stray & Halogenix - St. Clair

theres a dope synkro remix on the EP aswell..
synkro's oblique remix


----------



## ColtDan

excellent tunes 

Turn this up!!!!!

Gemini - Turn Me On [HD]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-H5wmaZHZ0&feature=related

gotta love the image as well


----------



## deez_utz

Quadrant - Expanse This single was released today as Fokuz's 50th release. So dreamy. Track A is a hybrid minds track.

n.phect & Hedj - neptune


----------



## jaurk

I listen to a lot of chipbreak, breakcore, IDM, jungle, raggacore.
This is my all time favourite raggacore song:
http://soundcloud.com/feyder/feyder-ft-steppa-style-nappy-paco-baby-girl-cut-128kbps

This is my favourite chipbreak song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2ZBwmw9afc

Favourite breakcore:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPBl3dGG2I4

Favourite psychedelic chipbreak with mostly amen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oArcRgCxi0


----------



## deez_utz

Hybrid Minds - Patience ~ beautimus

360 Joynt - Magnetic Forces


----------



## StarOceanHouse

here we go

Expect - Business as Usual


----------



## junglejuice

Grooverider - Imagination

Been diggin' through my CD collection and rediscovered one of my old favorite tracks. Jazzy as fuck, then nasssssty as hell. Makes my face contort in mysterious ways. Still fresh after 14 years. You can't beat the 1411.2kb/s audio quality of an uncompressed CD. 

unf

:D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^I've always enjoyed grooverider's style. He incorporates the best elements of liquid and neurofunk.

Here's some deep neurofunk. Really enjoying this mix:

Icicle - Don't Stay In Mix #087


> Tracklist:
> 
> 01 // Icicle ft. Robert Owens - Step Forward
> 02 // Spinline - Alien
> 03 // Icicle - Only You
> 04 // XX Bootleg
> 05 // Icicle - Arrows
> 06 // Icicle ft. Robert Owens - Redemption - Alix Perez RMX
> 07 // Enei - Stonehead
> 08 // Rockwell - Full Circle
> 09 // Biome - Untitled
> 10 // Icicle ft. Proxima - Breathing Again
> 11 // Matt-U - Straightened Up
> 12 // J Kenzo - nocturnal Feelings
> 13 // Ruckspin & Jack Sparrow - Blessings
> 14 // Icicle - Nausea
> 15 // Enei, Noel & Eastcolours - Cracker - Jubei RMX
> 16 // Spinline - Tokyo
> 17 // Noisia & Phace - Floating Zero - Icicle RMX
> 18 // Jubei - Patience VIP
> 19 // Friction & K-Tee - Set It Off - Icicle RMX
> 20 // Icicle - I Feel U
> 21 // Noisia & Phace - Close 2nd
> 22 // Icicle ft . SP:MC - Dreadnaught
> 23 // Icicle - Full Moon
> 24 // Icicle - Top Of The Page
> 25 // Noisia & Phace - Program
> 26 // Icicle ft. DRS - Bitter Taste



from:
http://blog.pixel-junglist.com/2011/06/icicle-dont-stay-in-mix-087.html


----------



## deez_utz

LM1 Feat. Jett - Tomorrow (Method One Remix)


----------



## i against i

http://youtu.be/F7nbPUNxFKE

dj rap - spiritual aura

GET RAW


----------



## Seyer

Firing Squad - Black Sun Empire


----------



## D n A

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^I've always enjoyed grooverider's style. He incorporates the best elements of liquid and neurofunk.
> 
> Here's some deep neurofunk. Really enjoying this mix:
> 
> Icicle - Don't Stay In Mix #087
> 
> 
> from:
> http://blog.pixel-junglist.com/2011/06/icicle-dont-stay-in-mix-087.html


oh my goodness. thanks very much. :D


----------



## Seyer

^ I linked that to him along with this: We Fear Silence Mix - Icicle


----------



## i against i

deep blue - the helicopter tune


----------



## Spliff Politics

Nebula - Encounters

Amit - Motherland

B-Key - Outcry

Amit - Pirates


----------



## DJKAOS

Eskman - skibadee - evil b

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oAlTGwNW4U


----------



## Seyer

Dark Star - ASC

Firing Squad - Black Sun Empire

City Section - Commix

Alive - Phace

Wall of Mirrors - SPY


----------



## Spliff Politics

Equinox - Killa Sound (B-Key remix) Nothing, but gold dust from scientific wax!


----------



## drugs

A little bit of this a little bit of that. 

Ed Rush - What's up

Ed Rush - August (Remix)

Ed Rush - Defect

A Sides - Calibre (Ed Rush Remix)

Roni Size & Reprazent - Watching Windows (Ed Rush & Optical Remix)

Blokhe4d & Cabbie - Dive

Cabbie - Drums At The Ready / Show U Murder

Cabbie - London Hoo

Noisia - Absolom (Feat. Phace)

Noisia - Get Me Down


----------



## D n A

^verynice


----------



## Darksidesam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iG_UCgCxPE
Enter Shikari - Juggernauts (Nero Remix)


----------



## DJKAOS

http://dnbshare.com/download/MANA_1.mp3.html


----------



## WatMyConditionIsIn

*Zinc - Crack House: Best Recent midtempo or best ever?*

k ive always loved zinc for dnb, but his new shit "crackhouse" is sooooooo grimey and funky. im just loving tha shit. ne1 else feelin it?

goto pulseradio.net search dj zinc listen to the crackhouse mixes if u never heard it b4


----------



## ColtDan

excellent tune =

Nu:Tone - System feat Natalie Williams - Matrix & Futurebound Remix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7-ZwBhOcy8

infact i highly recommend this album 






http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hospital-Mi...BO/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1331847225&sr=8-12


----------



## Seyer

Mix for Annie Nightingale, BBC Radio 1 - Cyantific


----------



## StarOceanHouse

tasty


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVSd3DGeUPg&feature=related

Hash Driven Jump Up


----------



## DJKAOS

Random Concept Vol 23 - Friction & Mc Eksman 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhmQhwRZrrU&feature=related


----------



## deez_utz

Quadrant - Dermaphoria

Quadrant - The Stars Are Bleeding

Commix - Tracking You ~ new

Commix - EXP

Curfew - Alias ~neuro


----------



## Seyer

Bad Taste Podcast 7 - Bad Taste Recordings


----------



## ColtDan

Gemini - Turn Me On [HD]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-H5wmaZHZ0&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=42&feature=plpp_video


----------



## GaiaTronic2012

*Drum n bass is good for the soul*

Oh Yes it is. I wait for thursday nights to come around, thats dnb night in Boston. Holler if you a junglist soldier fighting to keep tha jungle alive!!


----------



## thujone

speaking of jungle... NEW GOLDIE!!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72YaaQnj9MI

There are some true gems being released lately bringing that real jungle vibe so fierce.  Lovin it!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Stealth & Cold Fusion - Retaliation


----------



## Spliff Politics

T.E.E.D - Garden (Calibre remix)

Nebula - Secrets & Lies

Optiv & BTK - Inception

Sabre - Elite

Friske - Traitor


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Rockwell - Dj Friendly Unit Shifter (Bad boy tune, production is insane and a cool video to boot) Turn it up, trust me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3_gWD1EfiI


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Frisk's version of Police in helicopter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diaxiixFWtU&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLZxmqIoVvMZzDdhrkPRaUeQ


----------



## ColtDan

High Contrast - Metamorphosis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOuiMLdCRC4

Absolute fucking belter!!!


----------



## DJKAOS

DJ RANDALL ONE NATION 6TH BIRTHDAY PART 6 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPglmxCvV74

RAY KEITH @ MC CONVENTION CARDIFF 25TH OCT 03 PART 6 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-B0QShrSn4

DARREN JAY FEAT STEVIE HYPER D ACCELERATED CULTURE BONUS CD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6UQ0rlyoHk

DARREN JAY FEAT STEVIE HYPER D ACCELERATED CULTURE BONUS CD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmYhcVDiEME

RAY KEITH @ MC CONVENTION CARDIFF 25TH OCT 03 PART 1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6nsgcALPZs

RAY KEITH @ MC CONVENTION CARDIFF 25TH OCT 03 PART 3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JLt3zCfEig

NICKY BLACKMARKET @ RAVEOLOGY RETURN OF A LEGEND PART 1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhEHYW0PoFk

DARREN JAY FEAT STEVIE HYPER D ACCELERATED CULTURE BONUS CD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Okb0CiIMhA

DARREN JAY FEAT STEVIE HYPER D ACCELERATED CULTURE BONUS CD PART 2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ZXVubdrr0

DARREN JAY FEAT STEVIE HYPER D ACCELERATED CULTURE BONUS CD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGZCEluuExc

MICKEY FINN FEAT BASSMAN & LENNI @ PANDEMONIUM PART 1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDDd8zoH4-A

MICKEY FINN FEAT BASSMAN & LENNI @ PANDEMONIUM PART 2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ame_HgCfkzw

MICKEY FINN FEAT BASSMAN & LENNI @ PANDEMONIUM PART 3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUIui7wJ4kI

MICKEY FINN FEAT BASSMAN & LENNI @ PANDEMONIUM PART 4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPnn7lWj4Eg

MICKEY FINN FEAT BASSMAN & LENNI @ PANDEMONIUM PART 5 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6LO5rYEnyc

MICKEY FINN FEAT BASSMAN & LENNI @ PANDEMONIUM PART 6 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He_kQ1Dp-jE

MICKEY FINN FEAT STEVIE HYPER D & SKIBADEE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBKbV6z8NrI

THE CONSPIRACY PART 2-RUSHER STUNNAH SKIBADEE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNysCqgwP3g

MAMPI SWIFT THE CARNIVAL WEEKENDER PART 1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK85U3NEWTE

MAMPI SWIFT THE CARNIVAL WEEKENDER PART 2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V647PtBbjUo

NICKY BLACKMARKET THE CARNIVAL WEEKENDER PART 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO9_QMQ8JRg


----------



## D n A

Blu Mar Ten - All Or Nothing (Krakota Remix)

UTRB - Spark (Lung Remix)

Johnny Global - Your Turn


----------



## ColtDan

Stunning Dnb tune, beautiful

Phase - Scapeshift
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj-7xXvKCU8&feature=related


----------



## deez_utz

Flowrian - Salamander


----------



## ColtDan

Matrix & Chords - Hypnotize
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0wSFaGNV5s&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=7&feature=plpp_video

Maverick Sabre - I Used To Have It All (Delta Heavy Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lF8YLlssew&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=10&feature=plpp_video


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Can I get a mother funkin Amen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpCAxO_hpLE&list=UUZxmqIoVvMZzDdhrkPRaUeQ&index=1&feature=plcp

Feedback welcome.


----------



## deez_utz

http://soundcloud.com/slf_77/deep-dnb-sessions-guest-mix-by ~ Nice mix by DuoScience


----------



## deez_utz

Logistics - Sendai Song


----------



## D n A

i'm looking for some more breakcore/idm DnB if anyone can recommend some tunes to me, that would be awesome 
been listening to bong-ra, squarepusher, aphex twin, venetian snares, ebola..


artifice - spinner

calibre - blazin


----------



## jaurk

Guys I've fallen in-love with this song: http://soundcloud.com/homonintendus/freedom-trousers-chipbreak-mix
It's chipbreak, so chiptune and breakcore.


----------



## thujone

this one is a tune for spliff smoking saturday morning at 7am after not having slept the night prior being out tweaking/tripping/rolling and no longer able to distinguish your asshole from a steaming sewer grate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doBNZP6hgYY


----------



## deez_utz

@DnA: Check out Fanu and Enduser

Rockwell - Tripwire Some fresh techy neurofunk-ness

BCee - Keep The Faith feat. Robert Owens (Seba Remix)

Dynamic - Manhattan Love Theme dynamics new album dropped yesterday, its worth checking out if you enjoi da liquid


----------



## JoeTheStoner

dope junglist vibes rmx from room(s) re-release: Machinedrum - U Don't Survive (Chrissy Murderbot Remix)


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

For all the jump up crew, my latest offering.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5thteH8sa50&list=UUZxmqIoVvMZzDdhrkPRaUeQ&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## i against i

DJKAOS said:


> mass old skool post



mega shit. had the pleasure of catching micky finn and nicky blackmarket a couple of months ago. remarc is coming up i think or i may have missed it. either way no ca$h right now.

dream team - kung fu

really dig a lot of jokers stuff but the other side of this (something special?) is a flop for me. this is a banger tho.

really need to find this on vinyl dj bass - take a lick, just, fuckin, awesome

more up to date really rate fracture and neptune - ups and downs, the VIP mix is also pretty schweet.


----------



## Seyer

Hot Love - Break


----------



## DOB

darkinthepark said:


> Can I get a mother funkin Amen?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpCAxO_hpLE&list=UUZxmqIoVvMZzDdhrkPRaUeQ&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> Feedback welcome.



http://images.ubercomments.com/6/10289.jpg


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Tracks on Good Looking Records never get old:

Source Direct - Secret Liason


----------



## thujone

levictus said:


> Tracks on Good Looking Records never get old:
> 
> Source Direct - Secret Liason



:O  choon!  good for some sunday mornin maxin.  was just listening to..

Break ft. Kyo - Hold on %)


----------



## junkieman412

levictus said:


> Tracks on Good Looking Records never get old:
> 
> Source Direct - Secret Liason



Hells yeah.  Heres a couple i rocked out to tonight
BSE & Jade- Deadhouse
Noisia Ed Rush & Optical- brain bucket

And RIP Bro way too early for u to leave us 
Desimal-Afterlife


----------



## nAON

Raiden - Fallin


----------



## ColtDan

Logistics - City Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpfQ0bus688&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=18&feature=plpp_video


----------



## D n A

nu:tone - jet stream


----------



## Spliff Politics

B-Key - Elysium 

Intense - 1st Contact (ASC remix)

Stranjah - One Note VIP

Alaska & Paradox - Mauja

Aphex Twin - Rhubarb (Reworked by Wisp)


----------



## junkieman412

pish posh - corrupt cops Evol Intent VIP
kiko and rob f.-the beholder chris su remix 
tetradin-brainwave assassin
BSE&N.phect musclecar


----------



## D n A

d-bridge - true romance (vip)


----------



## Bomboclat

new Lenzman is siiiick
Such a summer choone

Lenzman - How Did I Let U Go (feat. Riya)


----------



## junkieman412

D n A said:


> d-bridge - true romance (vip)



Wore this out on vinyl.  Warm is the one word ill use to describe it.  Classic


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ real talk. i can only fuck with dnb on d-bridge's exit imprint these days.

Amit - Manic Minor


----------



## junkieman412

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ real talk. i can only fuck with dnb on d-bridge's exit imprint these days.
> 
> Amit - Manic Minor


Aint heard any amit in a minute.   Heres a blast from the past.  Preliminary tests indicate....virus...virus...virus :D
Ed rush n optical-medicine matrix remix


----------



## StarOceanHouse

house remixed to dnb

FSUK- Soothe (prisoners of technology remix)


----------



## deez_utz

Technicolour, Kromatic, LSB - Rotary Motion > *


----------



## Bomboclat

Netsky - Come Alive - Rockwell Remix

Half-time

Rockwell's been doin a lot of half time recently. Me Gusta.
I cant wait for a release of his remix of Say Nothing by Jubei.

Also:

Mixmag Dj Lab June 2012 - Rockwell 
Tracklisting in the comments


----------



## thujone

fell really hard for this tune

Eveson - Bluebirds & Powder [extended]


----------



## Spliff Politics

D-Bridge - Memory Park

Aphrodite - Hard Hammond

EZ Rollers - Walk This Land


----------



## Noodle

*Receptor - Flash to Flash*

I also like on some Aphrodite:  *Darkside*


----------



## SF2011

FUCKING BANGER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7l4ouZJKlE


----------



## Bomboclat

Forthcoming Indigo is ridiculous!

Indigo - Ayahuasca / The Root


----------



## deez_utz

SpectraSoul feat. Tamara Blessa - Away With Me Calibre Remix


----------



## deez_utz

Urbandawn featuring rotate - blue forest grotto


----------



## Seyer

Bomboclat said:


> Forthcoming Indigo is ridiculous!
> 
> Indigo - Ayahuasca / The Root


Oshiiiiii.


Nightrider - Aeph


----------



## Noodle

*Wilkinson - Moonwalker*


----------



## jtrice1977

Gotta love the fact that there others out there still listening to this. What great music.

Dom & Roland - Thunder (off his industry album) played this till the grooves wore thin =) still giving big ups to the masses 15 years later mates. lightahs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uucE2ki-Lnk


----------



## ColtDan

The Future Sound of London - Papua New Guinea [NuTone remix]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g8a9luSZVI


----------



## jam uh weezy

i've been getting more into dnb lately. i'm really digging the upbeat happy songs. 

Cover Drive - Sparks (Detzky Remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

Then you sould listen to:

Netsky - Secret Agent 

Friction - Life Cycle

Brookes Brothers - Tear you down

High Contrast - Kiss Kiss Bang Bang (Lovely hiphop intro on this one)

London Elektricity - Just One Second (Apex Remix) (Still one of my favorite DnB tracks of all time)


----------



## Bomboclat

Hoooooooooooooolyshit new Joe Syntax is off the fucking CHAIN

Joe Syntax - Modus Bass Fun


----------



## rakketakke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZj_aWb92lg&feature=relmfu

fuck pussy drum n bass


----------



## jam uh weezy

Bomboclat said:


> Then you sould listen to:
> 
> Netsky - Secret Agent
> 
> Friction - Life Cycle
> 
> Brookes Brothers - Tear you down
> 
> High Contrast - Kiss Kiss Bang Bang (Lovely hiphop intro on this one)
> 
> London Elektricity - Just One Second (Apex Remix) (Still one of my favorite DnB tracks of all time)



appreciated brutha! really diggin that high contrast and net sky.


----------



## Bomboclat

Went on a mini downloading binge yesterday. Some of my favorites:

Graphic Ft. Beans -  I Am Metal (Compound One Remix)
Marcus Intalex - The Guillotine
Commix - Whats Your Sign?
Pennygiles - What Would You Do
D.Kay & Lee - Manipulate The Universe 
Calibre - Is it u
Panic Girl - Blue Lights (D-Bridge Remix) 
Code 3 - Living Proof VIP 
Photek - Ni Ten Ichi Ryu (TeeBee Remix)
(Track is massive - one of the most creative DnB breaks ive heard in a while)

Also no one told me Joe Syntax and Lung were such cuties. Id let them put a wobble in my step any day. (I know that sorta refers to dubstep but I cant think of any DnB innuendo).

D&BTV Live #200 - Joe Syntax B2B Lung


----------



## thujone

coulda just said you'd skank to that 

i'm looking forward to the new Gridlok release!

Gridlok - Smuggler


----------



## Seyer

Bomboclat said:


> Went on a mini downloading binge yesterday. Some of my favorites:
> 
> Graphic Ft. Beans -  I Am Metal (Compound One Remix)
> Marcus Intalex - The Guillotine
> Commix - Whats Your Sign?
> Pennygiles - What Would You Do
> D.Kay & Lee - Manipulate The Universe
> Calibre - Is it u
> Panic Girl - Blue Lights (D-Bridge Remix)
> Code 3 - Living Proof VIP
> Photek - Ni Ten Ichi Ryu (TeeBee Remix)
> (Track is massive - one of the most creative DnB breaks ive heard in a while)
> 
> Also no one told me Joe Syntax and Lung were such cuties. Id let them put a wobble in my step any day. (I know that sorta refers to dubstep but I cant think of any DnB innuendo).
> 
> D&BTV Live #200 - Joe Syntax B2B Lung


All of this is *F-I-R-E*


thujone said:


> coulda just said you'd skank to that


You dont get it... 8)


----------



## Noodle

Bomboclat said:


> Then you sould listen to:
> 
> Netsky - Secret Agent
> 
> Friction - Life Cycle
> 
> Brookes Brothers - Tear you down
> 
> High Contrast - Kiss Kiss Bang Bang (Lovely hiphop intro on this one)
> 
> London Elektricity - Just One Second (Apex Remix) (Still one of my favorite DnB tracks of all time)


----------



## Seyer

Bomboclat said:


> Hoooooooooooooolyshit new Joe Syntax is off the fucking CHAIN


You got that right, me broda.

Macro Man - Joe Syntax
Red Zone - Joe Syntax

Obsession - Enei feat. MC DRS


----------



## ColtDan

Ghosts Of Paraguay - Needing You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhzqRsHm-Z4&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=81&feature=plpp_video

kinda DnB... fucking amazing none the less


----------



## vinyljunky

just got this on 12"  such a slammer
Grand Funk Hustle  - Die & Break
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnn8goKtir8


----------



## Keaton

Dieselboy -- Hostile
Shiny Toy Guns -- Ghost Town (Evol Intent Remix)


----------



## Keaton

Bowsar -- Black Bass


----------



## Seyer

The Rift - Jubei & Kasra


----------



## Keaton

Have you guys heard Cyantific's remix of One More Time? 
One More Time Remix -- Cyantific


----------



## Spliff Politics

Seyer said:


> You got that right, me broda.
> 
> Obsession - Enei feat. MC DRS



Good choice man - critical sounds fucking killed it when i saw them at Fabric last :D

Foreign Concept - Mob Justice (Enei remix) / Enei Feat. MC DRS (Foreign Concept remix)

Nolige - The Blue Hour

Mantra - 13.13

Nolige - Eyes Deceived (Equinox VIP mix) <<<<< Heavy amen shredder 

Eschaton - Hidden Realities


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Good selection there! Optiv & Calibre are in town this month at Respect in hollywood. Can't wait!



Bomboclat said:


> Went on a mini downloading binge yesterday. Some of my favorites:
> 
> Graphic Ft. Beans -  I Am Metal (Compound One Remix)
> Marcus Intalex - The Guillotine
> Commix - Whats Your Sign?
> Pennygiles - What Would You Do
> D.Kay & Lee - Manipulate The Universe
> Calibre - Is it u
> Panic Girl - Blue Lights (D-Bridge Remix)
> Code 3 - Living Proof VIP
> Photek - Ni Ten Ichi Ryu (TeeBee Remix)
> (Track is massive - one of the most creative DnB breaks ive heard in a while)
> 
> Also no one told me Joe Syntax and Lung were such cuties. Id let them put a wobble in my step any day. (I know that sorta refers to dubstep but I cant think of any DnB innuendo).
> 
> D&BTV Live #200 - Joe Syntax B2B Lung


----------



## Bomboclat

WHAT WHEN OMG DETAILS NOW MOTHERFUCKEr
IM SO THERE


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Optiv is tonight and Calibre is here on the 19th. It's a weekly dnb event at the dragonfly in hollywood. It's 21+, $10 cover, and $4 drinks until 11. The event goes til 2am. It's a really fun time. So far I've seen Sigma, Dieselboy, Evol Intent, S.P.Y, AK1200, and last week it was NU:Tone.


----------



## Vader

2am? What the fuck is that? We don't even go out until about 1 over here.


----------



## Bomboclat

Except for Low End Theory and Futura LA is almost all 21+ (when it comes to good music)
I hate this city 

and 2am is our last call by law. All events and bars have to shut down by 2am. Theres always afterparties in warehouses and bootleg clubs around LA though, not hard to find "afterhours" events.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

How old are you Bombo?? 

DJ Hype is going to be here on the 21 at HOB sunset, it's 18+ and tix are $20. Hit that up, it should be a good time.


----------



## Vader

Or just come to the UK, 18's the legal age, all the DnB you can handle, clubs open til 6, cheap clean MDMA up to your neck and no fucking Americans


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Don't even get me started on my rant of how much I want to live in the UK. You guys get the absolute BEST in dnb & trance. I was trying to swing going to school there in the fall, but I might have to get back surgery here and I have insurance now, so I'm hoping to at the very least come visit for some events in the next year. I miss it there.


----------



## Vader

Weather's shit if that's any consolation.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Nope, love the weather. I'm a boots and coat kind of girl anyways, so it doesn't deter me haha


----------



## Bomboclat

Vader said:


> Or just come to the UK, 18's the legal age, all the DnB you can handle, clubs open til 6, cheap clean MDMA up to your neck and no fucking Americans



Ya count me in
Brits are way hotter too

London is BLOWING UP with EDM at the moment
Dying to visit Fabric and some of your other amazing clubs.
Amazing line ups literally every week




Stoned Immaculate said:


> How old are you Bombo??
> 
> DJ Hype is going to be here on the 21 at HOB sunset, it's 18+ and tix are $20. Hit that up, it should be a good time.



I just turned 13 yesterday gigglz :>


----------



## Vader

You want to hit the festivals in the UK mate, check out the lineup for Glade, it was amazing, that's the best way to see England.


----------



## Bomboclat

The UK scene is seriously insane.
Mad DnB, Juke/Footwork, Bass, Dub, everything - its really remarkable.

The line up at fabric this past week was mindblowing.






I could die happily seeing rooms two and three in action


----------



## Vader

Yeah a night like that is just nothing special, Fabric has a lineup like that every week.


----------



## thujone

UK has a hardon for this dancefloor liquid stuff.  I guess if everyone going to these shows really is on MDMA then it makes sense but I always prefered the harder shit that characterizes the continental euro scene.  Does neurofunk even get _any_ play in London?


----------



## Vader

London's pretty big, I'm sure you can find a night to your tastes. I'm not really into the DnB scene anymore, but jump up is pretty big. And yeah, people are generally on MDMA.


----------



## Bomboclat

Vader said:


> Yeah a night like that is just nothing special, Fabric has a lineup like that every week.


I WOULD DIE.s


----------



## ColtDan

Love the liquid stuff... but this is wicked. heavy

Unknown Error - Hellraiser
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opmj7eD2mPw


----------



## Seyer

Run Off - Break

Gyrator (Icicle Remix) - The Funktion


----------



## Spliff Politics

Dgohn - Hang Nail Amazing new release from Dgohn!


----------



## ColtDan

TwoThirds - Forgotten Horizons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2SVhN-rjiE&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## i against i

anyone know plug?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIRclAhsb-Y&feature=endscreen&NR=1

alias of luke vibert. this from 1996 but sounds a lot like "drum funk" of nowadays like NCQL:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cydynhl5vpk


----------



## thujone

Spliff Politics said:


> Dgohn - Hang Nail Amazing new release from Dgohn!



!!!  great stuff


----------



## Bomboclat

God I love Sinistarr. Great drum work on this track here.

Sinistarr - Dill


----------



## Spliff Politics

Scape - Believe

Alaska & Paradox - Mauja


----------



## Seyer

Compassion - Data & Dynamic feat. Kathy Brown

The Jackal - Kodo

Infinity - Cyantific


----------



## laurenslv

break - condensor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnAccwCPRq8

SO SO dark... Fuuuck I love that so much


----------



## Seyer

Holy shiiiiiit. Sooooo good! ^

Another wondeful one from Calibre.
Two Drop - Calibre


----------



## plague66

Talk about early Break tunes...

Break - Accelerate
Break & Hydro - Breathless

Sorry if I posted the tunes the wrong way, I don't know how you guys like tunes to be embedded here.


----------



## thujone

you did it right.  i love break, he's a very diverse producer.  the newer downtempo stuff is my favorite but IIRC he just released some jump-up style tunes 

i'm really loving the percussion on this track atm:

Indigo - Symbol #7.1


----------



## muvolution

sooo good.


----------



## deez_utz

Electrosoul System - Fish Eat Duck 

This album dropped today and is absolutely PHAT. Trippy, downtempo-y, atmospheric dnb.


----------



## thujone

Bah, not a fan of that new Electrosoul.  Reminds me of London Elek's latest, which did have a decent tune or two... loved the Lung remix of Yikes!

I can't wait to get the full version of this...
Engage - Warlock


----------



## Spliff Politics

Dom & Roland - Deckards Theme

The Sentinel - Heavy Vibes

Technicolour, Komatic & LSB - Rotary Motion


----------



## Keaton

I've been listening to Hedj a lot lately. 
Dude had mad skill. RIP

Hedj & Nize5ive - The Hill
Hedj - Disjunction


----------



## fiendwithoutaface

hey, been mixin up some pretty heavy dnb lately, dont think ive posted any mixes up here tho, so here ya'll go, have a listen, grab the d/L and spread it around, http://soundcloud.com/davey-berkowitz/fat-ass-purple-grass


----------



## thujone

Spliff Politics said:


> Dom & Roland - Deckards Theme
> 
> The Sentinel - Heavy Vibes
> 
> Technicolour, Komatic & LSB - Rotary Motion




 come on deckard... _show me what you're made of_.  It plays well following my favorite tune on my mp3 player:

Seba - Painted Skies (Zyblot Remix)


----------



## Jesusgreen

Tomorrow. So pumped. :D

Aphrodite - Ganja Man


----------



## Spliff Politics

thujone said:


> come on deckard... _show me what you're made of_.  It plays well following my favorite tune on my mp3 player:
> 
> Seba - Painted Skies (Zyblot Remix)



Oh you have made me a very happy man, introducing me to this bootafull remix 

Nolige - Leave Me

PFM - For All Of Us


----------



## Seyer

Cretin (Prolix Remix) - Blokhe4d


----------



## thujone

[dos equis dude]i dont just spontaneously skank the fuck out, but when i do this tune is playing[/dos equis dude]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzkaKJEN6z8


----------



## Spliff Politics

PFM - Hypnotizing

Mantra & Double O - Cool & Deadly Style

Stranjah - No More Resentful


----------



## deez_utz

protone & roy green - trippy


----------



## thujone

Octane & DLR - Let Me Go (Break Remix)


----------



## Spliff Politics

ASC - Resolution


Dom & Roland - The Storm


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Feel like my current mood has been showing through in my music choices lately. 

SpectraSoul - Away With Me feat. Tamara Blessa (Calibre Remix)
Logistics - Everything Is Illuminated
Noisia/The Upbeats - Mudslide
Fokus & Lomax - 5 Weeks


----------



## thujone

Stoned Immaculate said:


> Fokus & Lomax - 5 Weeks



CHOON!

I never really liked KUNG's stuff but I always give talented producers a listen anyway and I'm glad because I like the sound of this:

KUNG - Misuse


As an aside, I wish this thread would get a bit more social.  It's mostly pretty boring to open this thread constantly hoping someone will post something interesting or engaging that isn't just another YT link I've already perused.  I've uploaded stuff to YT that wasn't there before and linked it, although I'm sure nobody realized it, well I plan to do more of that and hope that some of you will return the favour by maybe digitizing that rare dubplate you might have in your collection or just sharing something that isn't some typical tune by a well-known producer.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Paradox - Deep Sleep

Shogun - Nautilus (Mouly & Lucida remix)

Double O - I Cant Sleep

Tomorrow night; gonna be mad, room 2 is the one! Got me some 96% pure speed & a free house for the week - can't fucking wait


----------



## thujone

Nice!  I can't imagine a Paradox set, how was it?


----------



## i against i

burn babylon - serial killaz ft. run tingz cru

fuckin' TUNE!

"i keep dem rioting in the heart of tottenham, 
inna brixton, all over london, (what!)
birmingham, manchester and nottingham"

as good as a drum n bass mc gets.


----------



## deez_utz

The new black sun empire album dropped today!


----------



## Seyer

U Could Dance - Calibre


----------



## Spliff Politics

thujone said:


> Nice!  I can't imagine a Paradox set, how was it?



Ah mate it was a fucking amazing night! Paradox, had his own little set up that was in front of the main DJ booth, that all of the others were using. The reason for this being, was so that he could set up some old school equipment from 1991, which he was using for his set. Wish i was a bit more musical savy (on the production side of things) so i could explain exactly what he was using, but it was amazing as i'm sure you can imagine :D! And Mantra; oh Mantra - pure sex on legs & an amazing jungle DJ/producer to boot


----------



## Seyer

Clarendon - Breakage


----------



## thujone

Spliff Politics said:


> Ah mate it was a fucking amazing night! Paradox, had his own little set up that was in front of the main DJ booth, that all of the others were using. The reason for this being, was so that he could set up some old school equipment from 1991, which he was using for his set. Wish i was a bit more musical savy (on the production side of things) so i could explain exactly what he was using, but it was amazing as i'm sure you can imagine :D! And Mantra; oh Mantra - pure sex on legs & an amazing jungle DJ/producer to boot



nice!  *googles Mantra*  nice :D


----------



## Spliff Politics

Stanjah - Prominence Only a clip, but pure badness 

B-Key - Man Of Science Roll on the 19th mrBkey %)

Bop - Enjoy The Moment (Thinnen remix)


----------



## StrutterGear

Haven't found any decent drum and bass in ages, Anyone got any suggestions?

Examples of drum and bass I like:
Unknown Error - Hellraiser
Black Sun Empire - most songs
Concord Dawn - most songs
Delta Heavy - Space Time
Old Nero songs like - Dick Tracey
Apex - Hench

Any suggestions?


----------



## HowNearOrHowFar

have u listened to Tantrum Desire?


----------



## thujone

BSE just put out a fucking beast of an album few days ago


----------



## StrutterGear

thujone said:


> BSE just put out a fucking beast of an album few days ago



Didn't know that, cheers will take a look, they're fucking incredible.


----------



## StrutterGear

HowNearOrHowFar said:


> have u listened to Tantrum Desire?



Not sure, will take a look though !


----------



## Spliff Politics

Big History - Every Bone (Greenleaf Re-edit)

175 Crew - Rippin' Up Shows


----------



## thujone

calyx & teebee - starstruck

fave tune so far off the upcoming calyx and teebee album wheeee.  i really hope break does a remix


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

I've been taking it back lately.  Real old metalheadz, goldie, photek, bukem, pretty much pre and post jump up.  I'm neuro as fuck so theres always gonna be some virus,bse, audio, and what have you played out my speakers.

Shit honorable mention though I was listening to Infiltratas on th dl today i forgot about that track.


----------



## euphoria

hard drum n bass sexual healing 

the juice - fixation/reborn

turn your speakers UP


----------



## escapist

Lets go back to 1997... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFKXdTpOIak


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

I can dig it.  Since we're in '97... how bout some boymerang??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L94u1h0Rnx8&sns=em


----------



## escapist

A favourite from Commix - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7iXcAlntqk


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Audios Soulmagnet LP is fucking I'll
Audio FT. Meth Gamma:


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

And why not some evol intent street knowledge up in this bitch.  I've been rocking out to some mid-late 2000s neuro shit today.


----------



## plmar

not sure if dnb or break... but whatever, its good


----------



## escapist

a favourite from Alix Perez 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j37CSsFHwdY


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

So Alvin Risk is marcio/telemetrik from corrupt souls.  Anyone else know this?
I wondered what happened to him.  What the fuck lol
That enduser track is decent.  Just listened to that evol intent remix of corrupt cops.  I remember that shit man, they blew the fuck up after that.  I have that corrupt cops/ny undercover on vinyl.  I was proud when i found that one.  Yellow rawkus label.
And yeah Audio Soul Magnet.  I've never heard a track he has touched i didn't like.  He makes dubstep under pixelfist too.  God its hard keeping up with all these names.


----------



## thujone

some of the posted stuff isn't showing up...?  I never heard of Alvin Risk but I was wondering what happened to Telemetrik because I totally still listen to My Lightyear all the time.  I'm pleased to finally see another neuro head up in this bitch so this post is dedicated to you, guy above

Gein & Audio & Mayhem & The Sect - Untitled
Engage - Warlock
Evol Intent - Cruise Control


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

thujone said:


> some of the posted stuff isn't showing up...?  I never heard of Alvin Risk but I was wondering what happened to Telemetrik because I totally still listen to My Lightyear all the time.  I'm pleased to finally see another neuro head up in this bitch so this post is dedicated to you, guy above
> 
> Gein & Audio & Mayhem & The Sect - Untitled
> Engage - Warlock
> Evol Intent - Cruise Control



Word the fuck up.  Where u from?  I've dj'd up and down the east coast a bit.  I'm not a big deal or anything lol, just play out for the love. Write a little tunage and what not...
I'm originally from pittsburgh, live in charlotte now.  But yeah I'm a straight fuckin neuro head.  Calyx & Teebee, Vicious circle, BSE,Ed & op, c4c,konflict, phace, misanthrop.,noisia, stakka skynet,  we know the dilly
Oh and speaking of telemetrik.  Dc had it goin on at one point, josh impulse, rob f, kiko, sinthetix...
Oh and I read on FB Trace just released the final DSCI4 release.  Man that labels shit was always dripping with techy neuro goodness. I had tunes from them that were 8 9 years old standing up to noisia and all the newer neuro producers.

Sorry if i overloaded you with that post, neuro and drum n bass in general are what I live and breathe for.


----------



## thujone

Cool!  I didn't think dnb would be a big deal in NC lol.  I'm from Toronto and dnb isn't really that big here but some good acts have rolled through recently.  I think i'm also pretty passionate about this music.  Days when there's a new release out I want I hop out of bed like a kid on xmas morning.  I have school eating up my time atm but soon as I'm done I plan to get into producing so I'll never again have to hear some crap tune that everyone seems to love and be thinking "I could totally do better".  Someday... someday soon.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

I lived here until '07 then moved back and forth.  In '03 when I came down I was surprised too.  Shit was popping off.  Headliners every weekend.   Planet of the drums was in 3 cities in NC in one year.    
There was a Therapy Sessions here.  Raiden,SPL,Gein,   And I was used to a thriving drum n bass scene in Pittsburgh.  
It was actually dying down up there but shit was going off when I moved here.  I saw nosia, photek, teebee, matrix, optical, dom, hive, gridlok, upbeats, counterstrike calyx, concord dawn, vicious circle etc. 
I've been down with drum n bass since i was like 11 or 12.  Damian/Dieselboy graduated from my high school.  He's a lil older than me but his mixtapes were going around, i had older friends that came up and threw parties with him.  I was a drum n bass head from early on.


----------



## escapist

Heard this at a dnb rave in London on Sunday morning, been searching for it non stop till now! Released in 1998: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP0caTtS0SE


----------



## deez_utz

Calibre - Clipper Man


----------



## Spliff Politics

Chase & Status - Blind Faith (Loadstar remix) Ignoring the philistines that made & remixed this song, the final product is actually pretty decent! 

Lenzman & Submorphics - Way Back When

Omni Trio - Soul Promenade (Nookie remix)

Source Direct - Call & Response


----------



## Gannicus

SineWaveSoldier said:


> So Alvin Risk is marcio/telemetrik from corrupt souls.  Anyone else know this?
> I wondered what happened to him.  What the fuck lol



Where did you find out about this?


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Gannicus said:


> Where did you find out about this?


Umm I dunno i talk to a lot of people, read a lot, might have seen his name on a credit somewhere!and put 2 and 2 together.
Actually so many dubstep producers used to write all kinds of other shit so like to keep abreast of who are behind all these new acts


----------



## Gannicus

SineWaveSoldier said:


> Umm I dunno i talk to a lot of people, read a lot, might have seen his name on a credit somewhere!and put 2 and 2 together.
> Actually so many dubstep producers used to write all kinds of other shit so like to keep abreast of who are behind all these new acts



mind blowing. I was surprised that Alvin does not have a wikipedia page.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Is there anyone else u don't know like knife party is pendulum, 12th planet is john infiltrata, bro safari is knick from evol intent, knuckle children is adam gein, um feed me is spor, those are just the well known ones.  Kill the noise is ewun.
Killbot is jonothan davis from korn with sluggo and someone else...
I'll think of more.  Pixelfist is audio, treasure fingers is aj/the enemy from evol intent.  Mike Gigantor produces under his computer club alias.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Vibes :D






Calibre - Can't Stop This Fire


----------



## escapist

Calibre never fails.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Eerie!


----------



## Spliff Politics

Nebula - Splinters In Time

Fred V & Grafix - Major Happy

Facing Jinx - Sleep In Heaven (D&B Mix)


----------



## D n A

S.P.Y - Love Hurts
Off his new album. Check it out if you haven't.

Alix Perez - Contradictions

Total Science & S.P.Y - Past Lives (ft Kevin King)

Total Science & S.P.Y - Piano Funk (ft Riya & DaM FunK)
I'm very obsessed with this song.

T.E.E.D - Garden (Calibre Remix)

I haven't been listening to much DnB lately so I'm a little behind right now..


----------



## escapist

D n A said:


> S.P.Y - Love Hurts
> Off his new album. Check it out if you haven't.
> 
> Alix Perez - Contradictions
> 
> Total Science & S.P.Y - Past Lives (ft Kevin King)
> 
> Total Science & S.P.Y - Piano Funk (ft Riya & DaM FunK)
> I'm very obsessed with this song.
> 
> T.E.E.D - Garden (Calibre Remix)
> 
> I haven't been listening to much DnB lately so I'm a little behind right now..



Contradictions and Garden (Calibre remix) are two of my all time favourite DNB tunes. For a beginner you have exceptional taste


----------



## D n A

I guess you could call me a beginner. Been listening to the stuff non-stop for only two years. 

Can't go wrong with Calibre. One of my favorite producers, he's got his sound down.

This tune might be kinda cheesy but I don't care. I love it.
[video=youtube_share;g3Phph6DToM]http://youtu.be/g3Phph6DToM[/video]


----------



## Spliff Politics

Aye, cant go wrong with a bit of Calibre. The guy produces so many tunes its surprising how hard it is to find a bad one! 

LM1 - Changing My Consciousness (Mage remix)

Stranjah & Gremlinz - 8th

Swift & Zinc - Blind Faith

Champa B - Old Times Sake (Amen mix)

Aphrodite - Def Jammer All about that sick intro :D


----------



## escapist

Not cheesy at all...prefer this version though which is also on vinyl


----------



## escapist

Also glad to see some Calibre appreciation here....he truly is one a kind. Me and my friend are planning on having a DNB night some time next year in London and he's top of our booking wish list. 

This is my favourite liquid beat right now:


----------



## D n A

He played in my city recently along with Seba and it was absolutely nutty. Definitely one of the best DnB shows I attended in 2012.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

good ol neurofunk

*The Upbeats & Noisia - Blindfold *

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQzCXZifR3A[/video]


----------



## yucatanboy2

I'm loving this track:
Bachelors of Science - People Together
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usDgpoV3eA4


----------



## Spliff Politics

Drum Cypha - Kaos Engine

Technical Itch - Contents Of Force

Thought - End Of Days (Double O remix)

Big History - Every Bone (Greenleaf re-edit)


----------



## Spliff Politics

http://www.mixcloud.com/rupture/double-o-mantra-rupture-jungletrain-jan-2013/

SICK mix %)


----------



## DJKAOS

Recorded live today on blogtv 60 mins of dnb double drops! 
http://dnbshare.com/download/SUNDAY_JUMP_UP_DRUM_N_BASS_DOUBLE_DROP_MADNESS.mp3.html


----------



## StarOceanHouse

S.P.Y. & Kasra - Control


----------



## euphoria

old but fucking BANGING MY FACE OFF RIGHT NOW ahhh AHHH ahh

the juice


----------



## StarOceanHouse

what track is it? not all of us use spotify.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Probe 1 - Protocol

Omni Trio - Renegade Snares (Aquasky vs Masterblaster remix)

Polska - Burning Sun (Reborn remix)

Jinx In Dub - Amen In Session


----------



## Spliff Politics

Amazing new tune from Nebula!


----------



## plague66

Huge shit from Skeptical came out this monday...


----------



## D n A

[video=youtube_share;ACjHAKyuEPs]http://youtu.be/ACjHAKyuEPs[/video]


----------



## yucatanboy2

I just discovered Cybernetika on Ektoplasm. Trippy DnB. I like it.


----------



## deez_utz

VA - Definitions Of The Deep III album dropped the other day. It's full of gems


----------



## Bomboclat

Seeing Sinistarr and Dave Owen tonight for free 
WeeEEeEeeee :D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

how was the show bombo?


----------



## Bomboclat

Sinistarr was unreal.

No one was there when he started playing so I was the only one on the floor which was really intimate.
His set ranged from old school jungle to footwork to weirdstep (Sam Binga, Danny Scrilla, etc), and old school DnB.
It got packed half way through his set which was cool as well.

Loved seeing him. He dropped a bunch of classics.

I didnt stay for Dave Owen. I was too tired/hungover/out of money for more drinks


----------



## escapist

Any UK people on this event? Think its gonna be historic...

http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?456435


----------



## Spliff Politics

Pretty sure ive posted this a few times, but thought it deserved another one. Ridiculous track. This is just pure artwork


----------



## D n A

Break - They're Wrong

Spectrasoul - Alibi

High Contrast - Wish You Were Here (S.P.Y Remix)

Break - Trying

Utah Jazz - The Fountain

LTJ Bukem - Switch

Breakage - Ask Me


----------



## pasha

It's more of a chillstep/dubstep mix, but fucking sick nonetheless.

Favorite track this year by miles.


----------



## jam uh weezy

*diggin this*


----------



## jam uh weezy

this one is nice too!!!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

listening to a good amount of neurofunk lately.


----------



## jumpupbambi

June Miller-Turning Point 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm6HOSxAanE


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Seeing Hybris on saturday. %)


----------



## drugs

Photek - Infinity
Hive & Gridlok (feat D-Bridge, Break & Silent Witness) - Standing Room Only
Allied - N-Sphere
Telekinesis - Polaris
Kontrol - Forcefield (Optiv & BTK Remix)
Enei, East Colors & Noel - Cracker VIP


----------



## thujone

nice!  i never heard that second one b4, and i loooove Break.  

here's a new roller i'm really feelin

Malaky - Own World


----------



## DJKAOS

60 Minutes of Jump Up,Liquid,Nu Jungle+More! 
http://dnbshare.com/download/EURODNB.EU_160613.mp3.html


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g4XPX-BhW98
Fracture om unit and ean soundwave at mixmag.
Fracture fuckin murdering shit on hour 2.  Really like the shit hes doing.


----------



## thujone

nice, I'll put that mix on play now

Seba is coming to Toronto next month :D  I really really _really_ hope I will be able to make that show and I really really hope this will get played...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlrM4J4CmD0


----------



## Spliff Politics

Omni Trio - Thru The Vibe

NCQL - Breath Of The Eve

Ricky Force - Celestial

Dr Bastardo - Papua Nu Guinea

Absolutely Loving these tunes at the moment!


----------



## thujone

nice, man.  thanks for sharing, really made my day.  don't sleep!


----------



## pk.




----------



## Spliff Politics

thujone said:


> nice, man.  thanks for sharing, really made my day.  don't sleep!



Really glad you enjoyed them man - nice to have a fellow amen fan 

Chris Inperspective - Big Mouth

Modu - Nema <<<< Got a feeling you'll really like this one thujone. Sublime tune %)


----------



## deez_utz

Rawtekks new album Sprouted and Formed is out..


----------



## thujone

Spliff Politics said:


> Really glad you enjoyed them man - nice to have a fellow amen fan
> 
> Chris Inperspective - Big Mouth
> 
> Modu - Nema <<<< Got a feeling you'll really like this one thujone. Sublime tune %)



Righteous!  That's weird, I've had the A-side to that release for a while and never knew.  I'm really feeling NCQL, about to buy all releases on Juno :D

Got this one not long ago, deepish stuff


----------



## thujone

HEY






:D


----------



## deez_utz

ASC just released a two cd album. not DNB but I know a few heads that frequent this thread dig em... it's all experimental ambient GOODNESS


----------



## deez_utz

https://soundcloud.com/omunit/grey-skies-over-chicago


----------



## Spliff Politics

thujone said:


> HEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :D



Haha excellent :D Great track as well! Nebula can do no wrong. Amazing to think the guys just a simple geography teacher - bet his students have no idea they have a god in their presence haha 

Nebula - Landscapes Not sure if you've heard this one before, but an absolutely heavenly track from the man himself!

Matrix & Futurebound - Control


----------



## Spliff Politics

Technical Itch vs The Panacea - Semisation 2013


KJ Sawka ft. Christa Wells - New Life (Technical Itch remix)

Wow wow wow wow


----------



## thujone

nice   i don't really have anything new to post, haven't gotten tunes in a while. 

oh well, here's Naibu - Seoul (Scorpio Version)


----------



## Bodda

Now this is my kinda thread, for me there is only 1 maybe 2 amen tracks that stand out & this is one of em.

Equinox - Acid Rain (Breakage Century 47 mix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9jLzcQ2nBk

EDIT 

i'll add my 2nd while i'm here

0=0 - You Are My Angel 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqhYOpFejFU


----------



## Bodda

sorry for double post but stone cold classic, my 1st jungle tune back in 94 

Ray Keith Renegade - Terrorist 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opkdc8e4bWY


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

Free Ed Solo mix, shit is a work of art
https://soundcloud.com/edsolo/ed-solo-live-on-arcadia-stage


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95




----------



## Spliff Politics

How could we let this thread tumble down to page 2?!

Enduser - Happy Days

Noisia - The Tide Apparently, took 6 months to make - incredible!

KJ Sawka feat. Christa Wells - New Life (Technical itch remix) 

Technical Itch vs The Panacea -  Semisation 2013


EDIT - Sorry hadn't realised that i had already posted the bottom two tracks. Blame the MXE! I think they deserve a double mention none the less


----------



## thujone

100 lashes for repost!

i love all teh sounds in this one, receptor is such a genius


----------



## Spliff Politics

Wicked track! Always a pleasure to see you post in here my good man - gotta try & keep this thread alive :D 

Seba - Painted Skies (Greenleaf remix)

Double O - I Can't Sleep

Faul - Watchin' The Darkness

Source Direct - Call & Response

Nothing better for breakfast than a bum-drop of MXE and some funky drums - can't wait for brunch


----------



## Spliff Politics

Such a shame they didn't include this radio station on the new GTA  Used to love cruising around in a Banshee with this coming out of the TV


----------



## Spliff Politics

Bodda said:


> Now this is my kinda thread, for me there is only 1 maybe 2 amen tracks that stand out & this is one of em.
> 
> Equinox - Acid Rain (Breakage Century 47 mix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9jLzcQ2nBk
> 
> EDIT
> 
> i'll add my 2nd while i'm here
> 
> 0=0 - You Are My Angel
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqhYOpFejFU



mmmmm yes Bodda - you know of the lovely combination of dissociatives and heavenly amen breaks


----------



## thujone

Spliff Politics said:


> Wicked track! Always a pleasure to see you post in here my good man - gotta try & keep this thread alive :D



word!  don't look now, but you have 808 posts :D



> Seba - Painted Skies (Greenleaf remix)



ooh!  i haven't heard this one!  I didn't think it could get better than the Zyblot remix, but this one is pretty tops :D

i don't have anything fresh to post now, so here's some intermission music %)


----------



## Spliff Politics

Woah nice tune - very soothing. Quite similar to this easy listening jam; Parhelia - Southern Cross 

Scape - Elements

Big History - Every Bone (Greenleaf remix)

Yeah Greenleaf is the man!


----------



## Seyer

Sun and Bass' 10 Year Selection is out today. Soooo good.


----------



## HB Pencil

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


>



well ofcourse...


----------



## HB Pencil

Changed my mind, this is a beast






this too


----------



## fiendwithoutaface

what ive been up to lately, in this mix you'll find a little bit of deeper dubstep, followed by a full spectrum of DNB. check it out ! and dont forget to grab your free DL https://soundcloud.com/davey-berkowitz/liquid-lunch-bedtime-munch


----------



## JoeTheStoner

https://soundcloud.com/israel-vines/stave-tower-9-israel-vines


----------



## thujone

i dunno why but soundcloud is not working for me

some more... drum... stuff...


----------



## MrSpeedyG

Subbed.


----------



## junglejuice

Absolutely essential

[video=youtube_share;MycmIAERZuE]http://youtu.be/MycmIAERZuE[/video]

:D


----------



## thujone




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ feelin that terminus clip, heavy.

that john b... essential indeed. up for nights, tweaking, bumpin that back in the day.

recently discovered Lee Bannon, i know he produces hip hop, but his latest album on ninja tune is some sweet throwback jungle vibes.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

This track though, seriously


----------



## brimz

*Jungle*

DnB is not a genre it is called Jungle n it was came from the uk rave scene n KOOL Fm are the the biggest thing in Jungle .


All u heard of Marky ? He got his break on KOOL.


koollondon.com


KOOL-FM
Kool FM
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
For the radio station in Phoenix, Arizona, USA, see KOOL-FM.


Broadcast area	London, Worldwide
Slogan	Kool with a K
First air date	1991
Format	Jungle, Drum n Bass, Old Skool
Website	koollondon.com
Kool FM is a London pirate radio station that also broadcasts as an internet radio station, started on 28 November 1991.[1][2]


Contents  [hide] 
1 History
2 Internet
3 Notes
4 External links
History[edit]
Kool FM has stated that it has been "the very first pirate station ever to play Hardcore Jungle".[1] Simon Reynolds called it "London's ruling pirate station" in an account of the beginnings of jungle music in the early to mid 1990s.[3] Similarly, Billboard magazine referred to Kool FM as "leading jungle station" in a 1995 report about the genre.[2]


In January 1996, Kool FM Midlands started broadcasting to the Midlands on 105.6 FM, based in Birmingham; by then dedicated to drum'n'bass.[1]


In the same year, Kool FM featured in a BBC documentary about pirate radio.[4]


In 1998, U.S. magazine Vibe compared it favorably to Kiss FM (a former London pirate radio station which had become legal): "Meanwhile, U.K. pirates like Kool FM and Hard FM continue to broadcast even better music without interference from authorities."[5]


A 2002 article in the Evening Standard reported that Kool FM was making profits from advertising and organizing raves.[6]


In 2005, a Kool FM transmitter broadcasting from Wapping (in the London Borough of Tower Hamlets) was seized in an Ofcom operation against London pirate stations.[7]


In 2007, Kool FM was featured on a BBC London News report about pirate radio station interference to the emergency services and their use of the airwaves.[8]


Kool FM was still operating illegally in February 2008, broadcasting on 94.6 FM from Tower Hamlets, when three of its phone lines were disconnected during a series of raids led by Ofcom.[9][10]


The station celebrated its 21st birthday in 2012 and now broadcasts 24 hours a day, 90 percent of which is live[11]


The station has won "Best Radio/Internet Station" at the Drum n Bass Awards numerous times, most recently in 2012. ( 13th time )[12]


Internet[edit]
From August 2010, Kool FM was rebranded and now operates as an internet radio station, Kool London, providing a live audio stream of radio shows on its relaunched website.[13] The site appears to be under active development with new features being implemented. Kool FM have also launched the Kool Archives, a Mediafire account that is regularly updated with recordings of the live shows and has recordings that span from 1992 to the present day.[14]


In June 2013, Kool London broadcast live for eight hours a day from the Royal Academy of Arts as part of the RA Schools Show, forming part of a graduate's final year project.[15][16]


Notes[edit]
^ Jump up to: a b c h i s t o r y on the home page of Kool FM Midlands (archived by the Internet Archive on 25 December 2001)
^ Jump up to: a b Kwaku: Pirate UK Radio Propels Rising Soulful Jungle Style. Billboard, July 29, 1995 p.39
Jump up ^ Simon Reynolds: Energy Flash. Picador 2008, ISBN 978-0-330-45420-9, p.245.[video=youtube_share;nnZpNuesRWo]http://youtu.be/nnZpNuesRWo[/video]


----------



## thujone

pirate radio is an awesome thing   im listening to jungletrain.net currently, there's a couple of pretty great streaming stations out there.

some new stuff:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

thought id share this. reading ASC's blog the other night. http://theasc.blogspot.com/2014/04/an-ethnographic-and-technological-study.html

hjdb = hardcore jungle dnb



> This dissertation explores a number of important issues that have not been addressed in prior writing on HJDB, and consists of three main objectives. The first is to provide a written history of the genres from the perspective of those that have made the music. This history catalogues the origins of the United Kingdom's DJ-oriented electronic music genres, the incorporation of breakbeats into this music that created the Hardcore genre, and developments that then resulted in the creation of the Jungle genre and subsequently the Drum & Bass genre. The second objective is to provide an explanation of the main technologies used in the creation of this music (e.g., the digital sampler) and the techniques developed by musicians to harness this technology. The third objective is to provide methods for the computational analysis of HJDB music, through automated determination of the breakbeats being used, detection of downbeat locations, and an estimation of the degree of rhythmic modification. Each of these objectives has been informed by over twenty interviews with musicians and label owners from throughout the history of HJDB.



http://digitool.library.mcgill.ca/R/-?func=dbin-jump-full&object_id=121313&silo_library=GEN01

when he says it _goes in depth (and then some)_ that's not an exaggeration, 543 pages! a great find for those passionate about the music. just save the file, who knows, ya may finish it one day =)


----------



## nuttynutskin

Any BSE fans here? I started going through some older D&B and came across this. Been quite a while since I have listened to them...


----------



## weirdfish

oldskool d&b is the one, i've been loving it recently. BSE are obviously amazing 

a personal favourite...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nuttynutskin said:


> Any BSE fans here? I started going through some older D&B and came across this. Been quite a while since I have listened to them...



whoa, heck yes. i don't remember when that particular track came out but i recall it. 

killer edrush+optical track, weirdfish.

every year i get the urge to revisit my dnb archive. this year, that time is now. here is another fav from 'back in the day"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

another ol' fav


----------



## junglejuice

[video=youtube_share;_KL3CqMnGns]http://youtu.be/_KL3CqMnGns[/video]

Still fresh 14 years later


----------



## Noodle

^


----------



## JoeTheStoner

had that dieselboy cd back in the day. good shit

old sch ool jungle heads 

https://soundcloud.com/modernlove/hate-bad-history-side-a

i got a casette tape rip , and i love how it sounds so f'n lo-fi
_
HATE are G.H., Andy Stott and Miles Whittaker - a trio of producers with a long collaborative history of releases on Modern Love as part of various configurations from Pendle Coven to Demdike Stare and Millie & Andrea - as well as a ruck of individual projects from each of the three. After a lifetime sucking up records by Tom & Jerry, Source Direct, the 2 G's, SUAD, Cold Mission, Skanna, Photek and a whole ruck of unmarked whitelabels, the trio started dicking about with old Jungle samples discovered in a stack of floppy discs picked up with an old sampler a few years back. It led to a series of 12"s in 2008 followed by a handful of one-off live sessions which soon enough got put on the backburner as each of the three got busy with their other projects. Earlier on in 2014 the trio convened for a rare show in Sweden and decided to put down a mix session to tape - bringing together previously unheard material. The results are before you on the A-side of this tape, while the B-side features 40 minutes of archival Jungle jamzz bolstered by that unquantifiable ferric haze._


----------



## junglejuice

[video=youtube_share;U0zRwjtLI1k]http://youtu.be/U0zRwjtLI1k[/video]

Still gives me goosebumps.
Feelings of just how SOFT my pants feel.
Eye wiggles

:D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Ewun - Screw up (Upbeats remix)





so nasty, I love it


----------



## fiendwithoutaface

My latest dnb mix , be sure to get ur free download, and if u enjoy, grab the older mixes too 

http://soundcloud.com/davey-berkowitz/shatter-hits-fake-tits

hope everyones summer is off to a great start !


----------



## truncate909

This, and most other Headz, Moving Shadow and Hardware releases are what I'm in to. All about the break and reese! Not a massive modern DNB fan though to be fair.


----------



## thujone

enjoy


----------



## thujone

a bit of a departure from Bungle's usual style %)


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## thujone

goldie's cool, love his stuff but most of the metalheadz guys are hit n miss for me.

was just giving this a listen as the morning sun shine in


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ yea, goldie and crew played a big part when i was getting into dnb. recall helping my dad work listening to goldie's double album, and buying metalheadz just because the logo/cover looked cool. 

def can see the solstice track going well with the sun light. 

your comment reminded me of this track... give it a listen to start your day =)


----------



## thujone

that's one of those tunes that i love out loud but can't stand in my headphones!  Chris SU just put out an EP, was deliberating getting it, i think i shall






now looking forward to snatching up this release too


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ what a coincidence you posted the chris su feat state of mind track. i discovered chris su tunes from listening to state of mind back in the day. tho im not a big fan of the neuro sound, it is dope to hear they are still active. the break remix is dope, style is more my cup o' tea.

here's what SoM sounded like back in '06


----------



## thujone

Solid tune!  Yea, neuro is the dominant form out there in central/eastern europe (where chris su from, i dont know where SoM from).  It's a pretty cool dynamic how liquid is boss in western europe (west from vienna) but once you cross the border into hungary neuro rules all the way to mongolia.  I'm not really into most neurofunk either but i like keeping up on it because the producers themselves are on a whole other level from any other dnb producers in terms of technical ability and are awesome at crossing genres.  Place 2B & Paimon, for example, couldn't stand their neurofunk but lately they've been dabbling in electro/neurohop under the Teddy Killerz name and it's pretty insane.  If you ever need to wake the dead..


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ yea i always knew that sound was bigger in eastern europe. didn't know chris su was from those parts, so that previous track makes sense now heh, was wondering why he was going that route.

tho its not my style i can still, like you, appreciate the technical know how and ability.  it's not something i always look for in music but i do like to listen to tunes sometimes just to hear the way they manipulate sounds.

browsing through that mix, i hear a multitude of styles tho it sounds cohesive, like to listen to it just to hear how styles merge/bend, etc, being a fan can hear the different influences and how producers put their spin on the sound...

i'd like to recommend this record for fans of ol' jungle, heavy on the break manipulations with those classic jamaican vocal samples.






_Double EP of jungle nostalgia from former garage and dubstep maestro.
Sully returns to Keysound next month with a double EP steeped in what the label deems the “classic break-based rollage ‘n’ choppage” that UK producer sought out at the turn of the millennium.
“The inspiration for these tunes essentially goes back to the free parties I spent weekends chasing in the early ‘00s,” says Jack Stevens. “Youthful optimism put an almost spiritual spin on what were sketchy, chaotic, DIY happenings. Vision blurring subs felt like epiphanies. The EP’s raw, chopped up sounds reflect that feeling: thrown together, reckless, but elevating with it.”_


----------



## JoeTheStoner

exit continues to knock it out the park, pushin the sound forward. so dope.


----------



## thujone

love the chords in that sully tune.  was just listening to some fracture but at a different pace from that tune above






feeling this one too, about to cop both from Juno


----------



## junglejuice

I've been rinsin' out pretty hard to Fabriclive 76 - Calyx and Teebee

BOH BOH BOH

:D


----------



## thujone

was planning to cop the new Technimatic album but after a listen i just settled on this one tune


----------



## soundsystem00

On mobile so I can't really post a link but check out the new noisia EP for some good, dirty neuro. 

The best track imo is "shaking hands" 

"Asteroids" is good too but being overplayed and I already burned out on it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

would this be considered neuro ? 






blew me away when i heard it on the warpaint ep cause this rmx for an indie rock band was so unexpected.


----------



## thujone

sounds pretty neurofunky

this one's a chill little tune

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGCzqFzF0NU


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ o nice, and a polish producer as well. i'm always interested to hear sounds coming from poland. and i'm surprised no one from poland has really made it "big" producing any genre of electronic music if im not mistaken ? especially since berlin isn't that from away.


----------



## thujone

i think it's just a question of being able to make a living.  poland is a big country with one of the highest rates of emigration in europe so there's probably not much opportunity to do anything, and the only directions worth going from there are west or south.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

insightful. i never thought about it like that, in terms of emigration and such.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Fucking immaculate. Love love love 











@Thujone - Good pics man; loving the LSB track.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I got to spin fire tonight!!! 
I did it outside to some Jonny L.
Jonny L is the shit and my fire poi game is becoming so much better.
Looked like I was summoning Satan.
I want to try to spin for people at nightmare festival.


----------



## thujone

Spliff Politics said:


> @Thujone - Good pics man; loving the LSB track.



yeh man LSB is the phatness, i always enjoy listening to your posts too %)

here's some NAAAIIIIBUUUUUU to soften the end of summer!  Bonus, download link in the YT sidebar cop that shit fo freeeee :D  mmm FLAC my preciousssss


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.




----------



## thujone

Sssssssssssunnnndayyyy!!!!  %)


----------



## deez_utz

Man that Fracture and Surival tune is on point. lush horns and breaks for days... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmv5gn4vPDw 

Intelligent Manners - Numb ~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHA9tVi5nwg


----------



## thujone

yea!  intelligent manners is hit n miss for me, almost bought the Miracles EP but the weak use of the Ror-Shak vox in Everyday Is The Same soured me on it.  Seriously thinking about copping the latest Fracus & Darwin album so i can put on some pink shades, sniff some K and go back in time for a bit.  Honestly never was that into hardcore but I've still bought almost every Fracus & Darwin release that winds up in the DNB section of the catalogue lately (only five percent of which is actually DNB, laff).

on the flipside i think hardcore is crossing over into dnb too, fuckin love it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZa5YnH46nU


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Hardcore crossing over into DnB? DnB is a subset of hardcore, it came from hardcore, that sound has always been there. Adam F is old, he knows.


----------



## thujone

^ cool tune, to clarify i was thinking of happy/UK hardcore not breaks/breakbeat hardcore from where jungle came.

enjoying my statutory holiday with some atmospheric tunes atm %)


----------



## 《Plasticity》

Mmmm... techy


----------



## DrGreenthumb

thujone said:


> ^ cool tune, to clarify i was thinking of happy/UK hardcore not breaks/breakbeat hardcore from where jungle came.



It did come from UK Happy Hardcore, Slipmatt is Mr Happy Hardcore.

It's all one music.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I don't give a fuck you can't fuck with PANACEA!!!






I mean c'mon... A DJ sampling Marilyn Manson???


----------



## DrGreenthumb

More old school, they don't make em like they used to...


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## 《Plasticity》

^^^ Classics...

I'll dish in some liquid, here's one of my favorite Total Science tracks I've got on vinyl... Shame that the Lenzman remix seems to have taken the spotlight to the point that it's hard to find the original on youtube, which IMO is far superior. 





Kinda old, but never actually _gets_ old %)


----------



## thujone

i like this version, great running music 






and just... stuff... for fun... yeh...


----------



## DrGreenthumb

DILLINJA!










Another one who doesn't make em like they used to.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

I must not fear, fear is the mind killer


----------



## bunukas

https://soundcloud.com/andyc_ram/andy-c-live-at-ultra-festival

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEBgKV5yk3Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgmNn8H-ZOA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CuB8rbXPms


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

Been getting into crossbreed more and more lately


----------



## thujone

eh i just felt like bumpin this tune today






footage is from the film Harry Brown, if you haven't seen it before it's a wicked good dark crime thriller


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## thujone

nice.  jump up is too much for me to handle in big doses but it's a nice treat.  original sin released a pretty dope album l...ast month i think?

i'm just getting my chi in order with some lush atmos


----------



## Tryptamino

Dela Moontribe Live at Moontribe March 2013

A rather intense set, I must say.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

The new Nu:Tone album is tight


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## thujone




----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

Logistics is ALWAYS prime


----------



## ColtDan

^ Agreed.


----------



## EvergreenHills

Met Logistics at the bar in my local, coming up HARD. Turned round and here was this midget dude just strolled into the club, taking his earphones out. Asked if wanted anything played..Toy Town..done.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

^daaaaaaammmmn that track sounds like it would form the background in my mind while being stuck in a thought loop on psyches. Love it


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Kenny Ken Mix n Blen ... https://soundcloud.com/kenny-ken-1/junglizm-004


----------



## SoniaSharma

Its nice sound i like it.


----------



## thujone

.:Holy::Toast:. said:


> ^daaaaaaammmmn that track sounds like it would form the background in my mind while being stuck in a thought loop on psyches. Love it



title of this track reminds me of XKCD








this one's not really jangle but still a great tune with some amen vibes popping up


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Listen to NU ELEMENTZ FRESH TALENT MIX CRISSY CRISS SHOW 1XTRA by NU:ELEMENTZ #np on #SoundCloud
http://soundcloud.com/nu-elementz/nu-elementz-fresh-talent-mix 

Don't know how you guys feel about jump up but thought I'd drop a link.


----------



## AcidOctopus

This thread makes me so happy.


----------



## JackiePeyton

This may not fit here, but where it does, I dunno. Love it though
[video=youtube_share;NAalPVYU0NI]http://youtu.be/NAalPVYU0NI[/video]


----------



## thujone

pretty unexpected remix, not bad either!


----------



## EvergreenHills

.:Holy::Toast:. said:


> ^daaaaaaammmmn that track sounds like it would form the background in my mind while being stuck in a thought loop on psyches. Love it




Totally dude... It just rolls, and rolls, and rolls... Definitely see the thought loop vibe.

Been really digging everything Submorphics lately, has his sound on point right about now. This is some Dnb4HipHopHeads. Big up T.R.A.C too !






Edit - Skeppy bringing it also.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Lee Bannon - Main Flex EP


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

EvergreenHills said:


> Been really digging everything Submorphics lately, has his sound on point right about now. This is some Dnb4HipHopHeads. Big up T.R.A.C too !



Submorphics is sooooo fucking good.
Beautiful sounding music.
Also tokyo prose is a fucking boss.






Also been playing this dope chill neurofunk track from Chook alot lately


----------



## thujone

blergh almost bought the tokyo prose album but the only tune i was feeling off it was "all things"

new shit by break, brrrrrap!


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## thujone

I've really been enjoying this whole EP, loving the BIG sample in this tune :D


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## thujone

don't sleep!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

hey dnb heads. share some nasty dnb mixes


----------



## DrGreenthumb

StarOceanHouse said:


> hey dnb heads. share some nasty dnb mixes



Who do you think we are? Baggage handlers?


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Wasted_talent

https://soundcloud.com/weeste-1/miracle


----------



## Wasted_talent

If anyone can find it Auto Maton - Numbers/33rd Parallel (Ivory records) IV 002.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.




----------



## Wasted_talent

This was a big favorite of mine for a long time.




I must also give a big "shouts out" fanu; there's rich pickings out there:




"My life in flames" is pretty good also.
Anything on the sour label, give or take.
https://soundcloud.com/weeste-1/08-transmission-a3


----------



## Wasted_talent

Joethestoner I could have sworn Sully "Blue" was T-power in yet another guise.
It disturbs me that alot of these mid-nineties tracks were lifted from the same sample CD's.
I'm a tad reluctant to post this album as it has gap's inbetween each track that messes with the flow, I've lifted it several times from these forums for this reason.




Jeez, it doesn't flow at all like the original.
Happy hunting.
If there's one album to buy.pay and play.


----------



## Wasted_talent




----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## JoeTheStoner

Wasted_talent said:


> Joethestoner I could have sworn Sully "Blue" was T-power in yet another guise.
> Happy hunting.


i hear you, some producers succeed while other times it doesn't feel right when revisiting the 90s sound. good lookin on the t-power, never heard of before.  saved to hunt for it later =)

o' and big up ben sage... years ago after i was sober for an extending amount of time, sitting at this very desk i hit a bong load while listening to...






it was pretty amazing, blew my mind actually :D


----------



## Wasted_talent

I was just wondering, it's not from sample CD's in this era, it's an Amiga...
They were used but had a basic sound set. The Atari came up trumps as it had built in midi.


----------



## Wasted_talent

Wasted_talent said:


> If anyone can find it Auto Maton - Numbers/33rd Parallel (Ivory records) IV 002.



I found a copy but it's in .wav format.
I didn't have it before, only on vinyl. Someone uploaded it to my drive. Still it's worth a listen.
https://soundcloud.com/weeste-1/tpower1-ywav
I found the B side, just incase anyone cares.
https://soundcloud.com/weeste-1/tpower3-ywav


----------



## Wasted_talent

I can't really vouch for this track; take it leave it I guess. It's worth a ganders.


----------



## Wasted_talent

Don't mean to go all commercial on ya, but blu mar ten have been knockin' out A1 beats for ages.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

me loves this track
shit is HOT
DJ hype is my hero, real shit.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

proper skankin tune right here
chekdis


----------



## Wasted_talent

< patiently waiting for .:Holy::Toast:. to post


----------



## Wasted_talent

It's a double entendre. So you won't post.


----------



## Wasted_talent




----------



## thujone

normally can't stand MCing but DRS is pretty legit not just another hypeman


----------



## Wasted_talent

thujone, I have to say; I've listened to this track three times over it's badass coz it sound different. I'm totally into people that break the mold.
'golden'
^ it's sooo bad it's good.


----------



## Wasted_talent




----------



## Wasted_talent

The best track has been deleted on coldcut 'let us play' track 4.


----------



## Wasted_talent

Sorry I found the CD but it's all in Quicktime format, I have no idea to rip it from this DVD. Jeez over 40 gigs for the player...
If anyone knows how to convert a .mov file into windows format from a dvd I think it'll be worth it..
The sound and the visuals are really quite good.


----------



## Wasted_talent

No it's BS, don't bother.
Just find the video for coldplay panoptic.
Shouts out to Noodle, 'things go in cycles'
Transwave - Cycles of life (wrong thread)


----------



## Wasted_talent

I've listened to metalheads and moving shadow. If you like someone with gold teeth and a huge ego, that's doesn't write their own music. Go down this route. I'd by anything on sour, but then I actually listen to vinyl in record shops. It is the best way to find something that aren't hot off the press. Find a bunch of labels you like, search in the crates that no-one whats, and hog the deck.
Vinyl are so cool that you can go through 100 tracks in no time. If it doesn't sound good or immediate. All the record shops care about is if you buy one or two.
Listen quick to the pile of records, anything good put it into separate pile, try not to get lost; it has to be amazing to you and your audience.
Then listen again to the few records that are useful.
The main point is; have no discretion. The worst thing is going home with a pile of vinyl that sounded good in the shop and sucks when you'r at home.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

You know you wouldn't say that to his face. Why would you try to diss Goldie in a Jungle thread, it just makes you look a fool. Jungle would've died before you'd even heard of it if it wasn't for Goldie.


----------



## thujone

mad jungle jazz!








Wasted_talent said:


> thujone, I have to say; I've listened to this track three times over it's badass coz it sound different. I'm totally into people that break the mold.
> 'golden'



yeh its nice to jam to some new funk


----------



## Wasted_talent

The boiler room set is amazing.
I've no qualms with Goldie personally, I'm sure he would smash my face in; who's gonna mess with Goldie, except maybe Goldie looking chain?
It's besides the point though.
I'd certainly state in the nicest way possible that timeless isn't even good in the present tense.
The set posted above is a brute though.


----------



## Wasted_talent

thujone, I really love this track; I'm not rushing out to buy it coz I have so many tracks that have sub-bass all over the place.
I'm not trying to win any friends. It's hard to find something that sounds different; your track was a gem but didn't last long enough.
It is badass though, I cannot deny.


----------



## Wasted_talent

Buy Coldcut - Let us Play, it's an amazing album with proper videos, not the pixelated nonscense as posted above.


----------



## thujone

you mean the Break tune too short?  The channels that posted the last two vids I linked usually cut tunes short since they're promo channels for new stuff.  

I'm trying to decide now whether to buy this album or not, hmm decisions


----------



## Wasted_talent

It's sweet. Just 2 mins 41 is not so easy for me to mix and match between tracks. Love this Asymmertric track; damn it cuts out at the end though. Golden though, I'll try and fire back.
Break right now is a mind-blowing track, although I seriously doubt if its really the correct name.
It makes it difficult to tell what people actually like. Please can people try to rate tracks as good or bad, inbetween. Feedback is always a good thing.


----------



## Wasted_talent

I don't exactly rate many of my tracks; this is okay though.
https://soundcloud.com/weeste-1/hard-noize
alaska, seba, and paradox are always a good bet.
Or how about Spring Heel Jack:
https://soundcloud.com/weeste-1/island-version


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Wasted_talent

68 Million Shades is the best spring heel jack album; it's a rare beast that every track has something to offer the die hard d'n'b producer, it's full of floaty bass lines.


----------



## Wasted_talent

DrGreenthumb, I cannot deny the last 1/3 of your track smokes. Still I gave away all my moving shadow tracks to charity. The reason I think this track is so good is because of Dom.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Wasted_talent

Hey fair play, it really sounds like the t-power track I was just listening to. This sounds like a great set, i'm really glad that people are stepping up a gear; coz we are listening.


----------



## Wasted_talent

Damn it's hard to get d'n'b on the level, I really appreciate the production. Goldie is a good guy but he doesn't make any of his own music. He's a figurehead that has many connections. The set you posted isn't moving shadow; or even Goldie. Maybe is was mixed by him, I doubt it though. He could have chosen the tracks; when you get to this stature, every morning there's white labels in the post.
In america there's a record pool.
Still it's cool and I'm still listening.


----------



## Wasted_talent

keep on scrollin'


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

inner city life is THAT SHIT


----------



## DrGreenthumb

When you've created your own genre of music promoted it to the world & made it bigger than drum n bass then you might be able to criticise. Goldie started with nothing & earned everything he's got. Can keep posting awesome Goldie links from the last 22 years.











Try to find a bad release on Metalheadz.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

one of my favorite metalheadz releases
now given
i havent heard that much off of metalheadz
but yeah


----------



## Wasted_talent

propellerheads recycle made modern day drun and bass. before this it was if you knew to program base-16 hexadecimal, you have to chop up the loop to the sample and bit rate.
Keep playing Goldie though, I'm trying; honestly.


----------



## Wasted_talent

Timeless- why not try futureproof.
At least we've stocked some disagreement.
Ted talks with Goldie; it's not gonna sweeten the deal.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

deibc


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Wasted_talent said:


> propellerheads recycle made modern day drun and bass. before this it was if you knew to program base-16 hexadecimal, you have to chop up the loop to the sample and bit rate.
> Keep playing Goldie though, I'm trying; honestly.



You've got no idea at all, you must be too young to remember. Just try to find me one bad release on Metalheadz, call it homework.


----------



## Wasted_talent

Goldie the Map is some kind of template for drum and bass? I saw this documentary the night it went out, I'm sure you did to. There was a couple of doc's on Goldie around that time, when he was in the studio with various DJ's, audio engineers, producers. He'd relay his thoughts and feedback from the guy behind the desk in much the same way as the clip shows above; like a storyboard of how he envisioned the music to be.
Don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed some of the tracks; especially the live set. I'm not gonna start firing tracks I don't like, how about a Metalheadz track I do like instead


----------



## DrGreenthumb

That map thing was when he composed classical music.











Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wasted_talent

Spliff Politics said:


> Stanjah - Prominence Only a clip, but pure badness
> 
> B-Key - Man Of Science Roll on the 19th mrBkey %)
> 
> Bop - Enjoy The Moment (Thinnen remix)



sorry I'm late in the game, thread No. 15 smokes; B-Key, Paradox. This is badass, thank you.


----------



## Wasted_talent

B-Key: the test 
https://soundcloud.com/weeste-1/the-test
Don't get me started on Seba.
Alaska and paradox are A1.
https://soundcloud.com/weeste-1/ambiguity-are-realities
This is a great track to mix coz it's so bare bones minimal.
I'm not a huge fan of Bad company, but this track with Noisia is well worth a listen.
https://soundcloud.com/weeste-1/meditation
Have a merry pagan xmas.


----------



## Wasted_talent

^idiots rule.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## thujone

merry xmas


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Wot
who doesn't like BC? 
BC is imo second only to Dom and Roland in dnb


----------



## Wasted_talent

I do like BC, I'm just not proper convinced. I have around 40 tracks from Bad Company. It's just not consistent, but who the 'F' is?
Each to their own; I guess that's the whole point.
https://soundcloud.com/weeste-1/meditation-1


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP




----------



## Wasted_talent

Scary,bordering on the ridiculous.
I'm not gonna add this to my set-list.
Actually after a second listen, I wish it just wasn't 49 seconds. It's original.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

lolol
you've heard the track marka before right?




thats the real deal, that dude design and bass does hilarious parodies.
his dom and roland parody actually sounds like legit as shit, bangin track
all this BC talk has me jammin out to the nine.


----------



## Wasted_talent

This is brutal, I can match it though bro.
It's what is all about ^master.
I know it's a spoof, but still it's badass.
Could he say 'again' again?
No no, it's great 3rd time around.
THis is grime though, why did you post it here 
He made the beats also?
It's the most dope track I've heard in ages.
Dom and Roland are reasonable btw. Naw this track above rides through my mind..


----------



## Wasted_talent

Did Dom get any better than this?
https://soundcloud.com/weeste-1/hydrolicks-dnb-1
don't get done, get Dom.


----------



## Wasted_talent

Lest we forget  electric smile, mechanics.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This has always been my favorite by Dom & Roland




Soundwall VIP


----------



## DrGreenthumb

I know it's old & it's been played a lot, but this is my favourite dom & roland






I think somebody mentioned the nine without posting it...


----------



## StarOceanHouse

DrGreenthumb said:


> I know it's old & it's been played a lot, but this is my favourite dom & roland



This track never gets old.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

cant punish me is a proper classic
but IMO dom was at his best in industry
first 2 tracks off of industry are my favorites
at laest i think remote view is the 2nd track, i know thunder is the first


----------



## DrGreenthumb

omg, I almost forgot this


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP




----------



## Wasted_talent

Let's not got too serious over Christmas.
Try this for a parody though.
Sorry for posting too much, I had to lift many tracks, it's no where near D'n'B, I'm not sure what thread it should be in.
It's whack; but that's why it's soooo good.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

straight skankin shit


----------



## Wasted_talent

Honestly go back to page 16 and 17.
Unknown Error - Hellraiser.


----------



## Wasted_talent

Many thanks to StrutterGear.
Credit to where credit is due.
Black Sun Empire:
arrakis boss
Geiger
insiders


----------



## Wasted_talent

Just listening, these tracks are from former posts on this thread:
[video]https://soundcloud.com/brainw8/void[/video]
Sublogics


----------



## thujone

just got this one earlier, sounds so good in the whip :screwfacin:


----------



## Wasted_talent

I'll state again ^this track is amazing but it's from yesteryear. I think it's from back in the Amiga days, listen to the samples throughout this thread. It was before recycle Via SCSI.
Amazing though.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

chekit


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Check out the scratching at 32minutes in.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

Some absolutely nutty jump up unnnnnnnfff


----------



## bunukas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UnJONxUJ-Q&index=50&list=PLplfmUUqRFckYQfvgjSauXu2sjTHWloTm

modifed motion & faction - magic man ( original sin )


i´m listening more heavy bass, turns up pretty good sounds like sort of tractor starting engine 8(


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP




----------



## bunukas

https://soundcloud.com/wilkinsonuk/wilkinson-tc-hit-the-floor


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

techstep banger


----------



## Wasted_talent

https://soundcloud.com/user819503678/its-on-the-way
this ain't have bad, from page 16




again it's not my find but worth a listen.




https://soundcloud.com/user819503678/our-future-is-extinction
neither the twain shall meet.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yo guys i just downloaded a bunch of the upbeats shit, like 3 of their albums right
i hadnt heard of them before like a day or two ago, and am just now getting a listen in right
they're fucking awesome for being like new dnb.
its like the kind of shit dieselboy plays (i dont think he gets around to the UK much so you guys might not have ever heard him play..i've seen him 2 or 3 times...) except it doesn't suck
like this




but yo british diggitys mane
you guys SHOULD however check out real old dieselboy
its all on youtube, i'm too lazy to link, but you wanna check out drum and bass selection USA, the future sound of hardcore, and the supreme mixes
and on hsi soundcloud he had what were I think live recordings from a party in like 95ish ni Pittsburgh called East Coast Science
old dieselboy BANGS, imo he's the only american to be able to match british talent
except he plays dogshit nowadays, at least he did when i saw him both times like 2 or 3 years ago.
PA keeps it real when it comestodnb
not really, but it si cool that dieselboy is from PA, him being one of the only good americans in dnb, innit


----------



## Wasted_talent

I cannot complain about any d'n'b from any country honestly, you just have to listen. America is HUGE, so which state your in makes a difference, honest-ralia is clean, UK is more commercial.
But neither the twain shall meet, it's mixed up from all over the shop.
All I can say is... you shouldn't have to like a track, having tried this; just let the sounds do their work. It's a joke


----------



## Wasted_talent

this better be good .... evaluate.
https://soundcloud.com/user819503678/our-future-is-extinction-1


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yo dogs
the fabriclive mix CD 58, by goldie, is THAT shit
just downloaded a few of the fabriclive mixes
the dbridge one wasnt at all what i expected, i was expecting techsteppy shit, and it was weird downtempo chill type shit that I wouldnt even necessarily call drum and bass.
good nonetheless though
but you cant do much better than the alchemist himself


----------



## Wasted_talent

^In so far as I can tell; it's well worth a listen.
I only listened to the demo though.
Can you post a link to the full set?
Or fire up some tracks from CD 58 that you rate.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Wasted_talent said:


> ^In so far as I can tell; it's well worth a listen.
> I only listened to the demo though.
> Can you post a link to the full set?
> Or fire up some tracks from CD 58 that you rate.



https://www.junodownload.com/products/fabriclive-58-goldie-dj-mix/1765574-02/


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

idk if i can post the free download link
but he drops inner city life as the final track


----------



## Wasted_talent

Rido feat. Thomas Oliver - Twisted [Metalheadz]
Marcus Intalex feat. S.P.Y. - Celestial Navigation [Soul:r]
Lenzman - Lasers [Metalheadz]
Need For Mirrors - Lofar [Metalheadz]
Enei - One Chance VIP [Critical]
Subwave & Enei - The Mines [Metalheadz]
S.I.N. & Mutated Forms - Right Now [Spearhead]
Fresh - The Gatekeeper [Ram]
DJ Hazard - Proteus [Playaz]
It's all good thanks for posting.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yeah.
its bangers bro
like i just let it play in winamp, i'm not looking at wot tracks is wot
so i couldnt really like ID the best track on there
ya know


----------



## BlueBull

LSDMDMA&AMP said:


> idk if i can post the free download link
> but he drops inner city life as the final track


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i fucking love eksman
he needs to do something with hype man
then i'd be liiekl
i cant even explain
eksman is a straight G
hype is a straight G
like you guis know if you ever seen hype live that he scratches, he did when i saw him and i was like
OMG THIS IS FUCKING SO LEGIT 
right
but i've never seen a GOOD like lyrical MC like eksman live right
and eksman and hype would be the most legit thing ever
cause DJ hype is my hero, legit shit, ya know


----------



## thujone

nice mixes

just bumping one last tune before sleep


----------



## DrGreenthumb

LSDMDMA&AMP said:


> i fucking love eksman
> he needs to do something with hype man
> then i'd be liiekl
> i cant even explain
> eksman is a straight G
> hype is a straight G
> like you guis know if you ever seen hype live that he scratches, he did when i saw him and i was like
> OMG THIS IS FUCKING SO LEGIT
> right
> but i've never seen a GOOD like lyrical MC like eksman live right
> and eksman and hype would be the most legit thing ever
> cause DJ hype is my hero, legit shit, ya know



Ever thought you live in the wrong country?











Description was wrong on that last one, it's DJ Hype & Det, still an awesome set though.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yeah dude i actually posted in one of the aus threads
how sometimes i feel mane right
like how trannies asre like "i'm a woman in a mans body"
I feel like i iz british/australian born in murca
basically
like idk
i iz got plans, london or melbourne before i die, permanently
yo you guys ever worry right
when you're skankin the fuck out
that you look like this




but yo dogs right
who else scratches, other than hype?
like in terms of major, famous DJs
and this hype and nicky blackmarket mix is HOT son
shit hot
like i'm at the part where he drops the nine
but yo checks this




but i've never seen nicky blackmarket live
i guess he doesnt come to america like that
i need to see him thogh
but yo dog this is like a philosophical question
does you dance to the drums
or to the bassline
and do the drums make the song for you
or is it the bassline that makes a track a banger for you
me personally its all about the drums
thats why i dont like most of this new shit, tehy keep like simplifying the drums/breakbeats
compared to amens you know?


----------



## Wasted_talent

these headphones aren't loud enough.
it's still half baked though.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKTgwkFJw0o


----------



## DrGreenthumb

You ain't a DJ until you can scratch






DJ Craze used to play Jungle, he's good at scratching...


----------



## BlueBull

Great mixes indeed 

Awesome one as well, one of my all time favorites:
Marcus Intalex - Fabriclive promo mix Dec. 2012


----------



## DrGreenthumb

DJ Marky does some scratching & has some real DJ skills too. Mix here from back when the BBC was worth paying for.


----------



## Wasted_talent

it's not furturepoof, timeless; or even worthless.
There are some 'golden' tracks from the pre-posted mix after 30:48.
It's easy to post a set though.
But were verging on another thread.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

It's all about the drums, and that deep chest rattling bass. This youtube rip sucks for quality though, the bassline is lost.






Also, Shabba > Eksman.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

wot
wot wot
wot
eksman is the best MC in the game, i maintain this
anyway dnbtv banger


----------



## bunukas

https://soundcloud.com/audiofreakcult/audio-foodchain


Listen to Mr.AUDIO brand new banger, pretty illl...


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

wot a nutter
and dis
i  LOVE this track


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i dont normally like liquid but i LOVE that track
like the vocals is what i like


----------



## thujone

awww yes...  let the amen vibes flow through you


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Holy fuck dudes
you need to get on eksmans soundcloud and pop on eksmans independance day vol 1
The intro is the hardest thing ive ever seen


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Alright dogs
Its time for another lmz jungle update
grab the suburban base 1991-1997 box set, its awesome.
well at least so far. The one disc looks like its all hardcore, and the one disc looks to be real early jungle like right when it broke off hardcore
ive got the other disc on, 3 Discs obviously, the one that appears to me to be mostly stuff from 94 on, proper jungle beats.
and its nice. Better than most of tbe jungle compilations that you already know most of the tracks ya know?


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## DrGreenthumb

Sorry for double posting, but everyone needs a mampi swift mix...


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Who was it who a few pages back was like
fuck metalheadz, fuck goldie
idr who it was
like the last time i put timeless on i was probably 17 and it was when i first got interested in drum and bass
i forgot how much goldies musical aptitude and production talent exceeds that of almost every other producer ive ever listened to.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Yo dogs
10 years of shogun audio is worth a listen
but masterpiece goldie is weird
ive got cd1 playing, its not even close to drum and bass yet


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## DrGreenthumb

LSDMDMA&AMP said:


> Who was it who a few pages back was like
> fuck metalheadz, fuck goldie
> idr who it was
> like the last time i put timeless on i was probably 17 and it was when i first got interested in drum and bass
> i forgot how much goldies musical aptitude and production talent exceeds that of almost every other producer ive ever listened to.





LSDMDMA&AMP said:


> Yo dogs
> 10 years of shogun audio is worth a listen
> but masterpiece goldie is weird
> ive got cd1 playing, its not even close to drum and bass yet



I don't remember who that was, but they were a fool. They loved Moving Shadow though & Goldie had a release on MS.

10 years of moving shadow was amazing too, I remember buying this CD 15 years ago for £0.99, not sure if I could find it again or if it'd still play, it got some use. Thank god somebody uploaded it to Youtube.






New remaster of a classic Goldie tune here


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

I do love moving shadow as well
i gotta get around to listening to storm from the east and shit. I downloaded a bunch of MS stuff from fucking russians
RUSSIANS
soviet russians
anyway
storm from the east 2 now playing


----------



## DrGreenthumb

DnB is big in Russia, they have some huge raves out there & there are a few decent Russian producers too.


----------



## Tryptamino

Dela Moontribe - Awaken To Love Such an awesome Liquid DnB set. She's definitely one of my favorite DJ's for sure.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

What happened to Remarc?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

I like the hype remix of RIP.
i mean
you know eksman is his brother right


----------



## DrGreenthumb

I like this one...






And this one, found that CD in a charity shop...






Didn't realise he's Eksman's brother. He should make some more records, his 90s stuff was great.

Remarc & Eksman radio set here... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8t4a_UlkoI


----------



## thujone

jungletrain.net live from canadastan atm \m/  martianMan does a show nightly, some of the best atmos jungle out there


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Old radio 1 mixes... this youtube user has a lot of classic one in the jungle mixes


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

Deep and dark neurofunk, my fucking favourite tune at the moment


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

I got
the revolutionary generation playing
pretty nice so far
chopped up sound like proper jungle.


----------



## Tryptamino

[video=youtube_share;vp7QxfrQeTc]http://youtu.be/vp7QxfrQeTc[/video]
[video=youtube_share;S2P5YCdiS-E]http://youtu.be/S2P5YCdiS-E[/video]


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

this az been my jam lately


----------



## thujone

bang your head to some of this shit


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Recreated the synth from Moby's 'Go' and made a old skool sounding tune using the Amen break -relicked and mashed up. Tis a trippy one. The download is enabled if anyone wanted to download it:

https://soundcloud.com/darkinthepark/moby-go-expand-remix-renatus


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i got tech itch on atm




downloaded his first (i think..) album, thats the first track on it, so lets see how she goes.


----------



## Wasted_talent

I'm quite partial to shy fx and t-power especially 
B-key is mental, all good.
Total Science as a label; take it or leave it.


----------



## Wasted_talent

Equinox - Looking At The Moon
it's not half bad, crying out for attention maybe.
It be good though 
Please don't give the beats a bad name.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ heavenly


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Bukem essential mix here


----------



## thujone

spring is here, WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JoeTheStoner

commix put out the best dnb lp in recent memory with call to mind.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Old but good looking


----------



## Larch

Here's a thread! 

Smooth, majestic roller courtesy of this dude, Phase 2.







This one is eerie as fuck. Clip + tune.


----------



## BlueBull

Larch said:


> Here's a thread!
> 
> Smooth, majestic roller courtesy of this dude, Phase 2.


Wow, serious tune. Jazzy goodness


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

omg le epiq
https://soundcloud.com/goldie-official/goldies-essential-mix-on-bbc
1996, real badboy style


----------



## Larch

@BlueBull - How's the drum and bass scene in The Netherlands? I know the aforementioned Fokuz Recordings (and their sister label Celsius) come out of Amsterdam, but don't really no of much else. However, I see Liquicity are doing day party this summer that may try and attend.


----------



## BlueBull

Pretty alive and furiously kicking actually :D I'm located in Belgium, but it's almost as alive over here as it is over there (almost). I'm probably going to be at Liquicity festival. If it's anything like the last Liquicity Amsterdam (indoor) it's going to be one hell of a party, seriously the vibe in there was one of the nicest I've experienced these past few years. Too bad it's over by 11pm, but there's bound to be other dnb gigs around in Amsterdam afterwards


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

this is my life right hurr


----------



## Larch

BlueBull said:


> Pretty alive and furiously kicking actually :D I'm located in Belgium, but it's almost as alive over here as it is over there (almost). I'm probably going to be at Liquicity festival. If it's anything like the last Liquicity Amsterdam (indoor) it's going to be one hell of a party, seriously the vibe in there was one of the nicest I've experienced these past few years. Too bad it's over by 11pm, but there's bound to be other dnb gigs around in Amsterdam afterwards



Ah right, apologies dude, I always thought you were Dutch. I've heard of the Star Warz night in Ghent which looks like a real party. %)

That Aphrodite tune is a goodie! Nice samples in there. Seen him live twice, always brings it.

@LSDMDMA&AMP - Always preferred Friction as a DJ to a producer, never really though he could cut it (3rd Degree Gurns being the exception to the rule  ), however man's a wizard on the decks!


----------



## Larch

DrGreenthumb said:


> Old but good looking



Looks like you enjoy a bit of GLR! And I don't blame you... nothing but quality from Bukem's label. ALTHOUGH, why does nothing _ever_ get released.


----------



## thujone

Wasted_talent said:


> Equinox - Looking At The Moon
> it's not half bad, crying out for attention maybe.
> It be good though
> Please don't give the beats a bad name.



funny you mention that i was rinsing it like mad!  the flip is heady too


----------



## DrGreenthumb

More old stuff, they don't make them like they used to


----------



## brimz

Reio sky mc blackca , liondub , koollondon ya dun no


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Larch




----------



## thujone




----------



## JoeTheStoner

fav off this latest lp that dropped on exit records...


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

sup rudeboys




not jungle but i figure it can go in here innit as jungle and garage are like linked in history
but in other news
dogs
i found a CD, at the local mall, (used), dead serious, straight hardcore
http://www.discogs.com/Various-Spee...unds-Of-London-Hardcore-Techno/release/171622
thats it
like thats proper sick innit
aphrodite and metalheadz on some shit i bought for $3 at an american suburban mall.
anyway
heres a jungle track to legitimize this post




one of my favorites of all time


----------



## thujone

^ kemistry is an awesome tune yeh






some atmos dopeness to rinse %)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://www.discogs.com/Karl-OConnor-Post-Crucifixion/release/6852536 

\Post Crucifiction.mp3 essential


----------



## thujone

pretty damn close to heaven this album is, no bullshit


----------



## Larch




----------



## DrGreenthumb

DJ Trace. If I was a woman I'd have his babies & bring up a family of hardcore jungle DJs


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

My latest project, Ruff neck raw DnB with an old skool twist. Have a gander if you like it dark and hard.

https://soundcloud.com/darkinthepark/ganja-smokin-ruff-drum-and-bass-by-darkinthepark


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Dogs
Was listenin to hype on kiss from 01/04/15 on my break at work
Not sure if they meant the first of this month but shit was HOT son, they got this track with jakes on it in there that was straight heat armageddon on da street.
let me see if i can find it
i cant remember the lyrics.
but its in there, dude named section 23 i think on soundcloud on the upload, ill listen to it again later long as i get on the speed ans ill actually be able to google the lyrics.
cause i dont remember them.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Larch




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

dogs
DJ HYPE FOR PRESIDENT 2016
i mean he couldnt' be cause he wasnt born in the us
but i'd vote for him


----------



## DrGreenthumb

But Ed Rush with Dom & Roland... Maybe they could be president & vice president instead...


----------



## Wasted_talent

Just enjoying this blast from the past.
Sorry its long, but if you have the time for some background sounds...




https://soundcloud.com/user203173605/08-transmission-a3


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

SHUS
That is all.
Hbs5 man.
i cant stop playin it.
independence day 2 is better but other than eks no one has shit on B.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

RIP Kemistry (Kemistry & Storm live set at The Edge 1995, free download)... https://soundcloud.com/metalheadz/kemistry-storm-live-at-the-edge-1995

http://www.metalheadz.co.uk/news/kemistry-remembered-by-her-soul-sister-dj-storm


----------



## Wasted_talent

Jeez wish I loved Squarepusher more he's so talented as a bass player and a drummer.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Squarepusher is awesome.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Does a decent live show too


----------



## thujone

mmmm


----------



## BlueBull

thujone said:


> mmmm
> 
> _Lynx - Circles (feat. Master X)_


Strangely hypnotic, goes along nicely with a joint :D

Jazzy goodness


----------



## Larch




----------



## BlueBull

70 tracks ranging from 1994 to 2014 mixed in 40 minutes and done so pretty well I think :D


----------



## Larch

@BlueBull - Really liking that Jazztronik tune.

Not usually the biggest fan of RAM's releases, a bit too bland and generic. However, this is one gorgeous piece of music. Exquisite.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

OMG how can you not love ram?


----------



## Larch

DrGreenthumb said:


> OMG how can you not love ram?



Not sure man, just never really connected with the label. Funkstation is a goodie though, liking that!

Paul SG. Always on point.


----------



## thujone

DrGreenthumb said:


> OMG how can you not love ram?



Most of RAM's catalogue is cookie-cutter tunes that are outdated within six months after release.  I have a lot of respect for Andy C but quality control at RAM sucks.  If I were a label-owner, there's absolutely no chance I would even give half the active producers on RAM time of day.

Almost forgot what I came to post %)


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## thujone

i was partial to this one myself, nice mellow bassline


----------



## JoeTheStoner

every remix on this machinedrum ep is ace


----------



## Wasted_talent

https://soundcloud.com/peesht/void


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Wasted_talent

Fanu is really consistently good.
I've picked out a few rather than blindly posting random tracks off of youtube.
https://soundcloud.com/peesht/footsteps-concealed
https://soundcloud.com/peesht/leave-the-natural-world-behind
this is about as good as b-sides gets:
https://soundcloud.com/peesht/t-power-thirteen-over-for-a3
Here's the .Wav format of the same track. Is there a difference?
https://soundcloud.com/peesht/tpower1-ywav
Space, no space for .Wav files.
I'll delete them all tomorrow.
https://soundcloud.com/peesht/tpower3-ywav


----------



## thujone

leave the natural world behind is one of my faves, shame i couldn't find it to buy anywhere.

i can't find my lighter either.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

thujone said:


> i can't find my lighter either.



Is this it?


----------



## thujone

argghh drives me nuts i can't remember the name of that piano melody, it used to haunt me so 

was trying to find a mean tune by Xtrah & Break on YT for yalls but no fossy done upload it   maybe i'll get around to buying it and upload myself

this release is not entirely dnb but there's a neurofunk track mixed in, link in the vid's description takes you to the bandcamp, four tunes free dl and lossless format can be selected


----------



## Wasted_talent

Sheesh so much stuff removed. 




paradox:
https://soundcloud.com/peesht/idiosyncrasies


----------



## DrGreenthumb

thujone said:


> argghh drives me nuts i can't remember the name of that piano melody, it used to haunt me so


----------



## Wasted_talent

pally pete?
throw us some crumbs if your passing through.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## BlueBull

Strangely ominous yet strangely calming. Awesome track, damn


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Larch

BlueBull said:


> Strangely ominous yet strangely calming. Awesome track, damn



Yee! Marcus Intalex-lex-lex-lex-lex-lex always got the goodies.






The combo's under alias 'Mist:ical' are awesome too - Marcus Intalex, ST Files, Instra:mental, Calibre.


----------



## BlueBull

Larch said:


> Yee! Marcus Intalex-lex-lex-lex-lex-lex always got the goodies.


Haha yeah, I must've listened to that fabriclive mix like a thousand times. There's nothing like it when you have to drive a long distance after a good party in the early hours, hmmmmmm :D he's got a whole style of his own, both in his own productions and in his mixing techniques and track selection. That memory jog track I never heard before, niiiice


----------



## Larch

Lurch been spreading the vibes lately. This one is just sublime,


----------



## thujone

fun little number


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

NEW EVIL B
shit is HOT son


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## thujone

nice drums on that Easymen tune

burning the midnight oil to this heady tune


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ dang, that's real good. 

most recent dnb track in my playlist


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## BlueBull

^
Pretty good that one :D


----------



## Larch

Wicked! All the tracks on this page are fantastic! That Calibre one + Enei remix are lush. 

New one from LSB, proper melancholic vibes on this one. Perfect.


----------



## thujone

^ was thinking of getting this one, big LSB fan but nothing particularly grabs me about the EP.  

new Break, bit of a jazzy departure from the usual neuro on NFG


----------



## DrGreenthumb

More 1995 stuff. What happened to Alex Reece? Big tunes, then he disappeared.











Ah, he sold out, signed to Island records & was never heard from again after his album.


----------



## thujone

No idea, ancient vibes tho

been giving this a listen


----------



## malakaix

I go through so much drum and bass on a regular basis, that i barley remember the artists or tracks.. but it's definitely my 'zen'. Liquid Drum and Bass in the sun, and dark neuro-tech at night.


----------



## Larch

Nice angle from Break on that one thujone. Symmetry Recordings always quality. 

Agreed with dnb being a zen. Any time, any place, I can listen.

@DrGreenthumb.. Funny you mention Alex Reece. Metalheadz have just remastered this beauty.


----------



## Larch

New one off Rowpiece's forthcoming album. Sublime beats, truly my kind of style.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

heres some real shit
no real jungle on this page yet so








and the badboy shit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd6PEDuROb0
this here is HOT FIYAH too


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Larch said:


> @DrGreenthumb.. Funny you mention Alex Reece. Metalheadz have just remastered this beauty.



He was massive in 1995, was going to be the future of DnB, just a few tunes but they were so big. Then he sold out to Island Records, had a disagreement with Goldie, left Metalheadz, did an album that flopped & disappeared. He had those two tunes, maybe another good one, pulp fiction, then did a shit album.

Can't have enough old jungle on a page...


----------



## Larch

Smooth sounds, courtesy


----------



## thujone

^ i like unwinding to this type of stuff on a sunday.

seeing if i can grab a copy of this LP now, love the whole album


----------



## Monchhichi

malakaix said:


> I go through so much drum and bass on a regular basis, that i barley remember the artists or tracks.. but it's definitely my 'zen'. Liquid Drum and Bass in the sun, and dark neuro-tech at night.



I love liquid dnb.  My friend lovingly refers to it as "bitch" drum and bass.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Ridin to the halfway house listenin to evil B.
#hooliganlife


----------



## thujone

love this tune!






and here's an album for the liquid heads https://easternelements.bandcamp.com/ %)


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Who else should i check out MC wise thats not new breed cru/lowdowndeep/ragga twins/fats/GQ?
i need like hooligan music.
like evil b/eks type shit.
speaking of the ragga twins.
you guiz need to check out hype on kiss from 01/07/15. Featuring the ragga twins.
its shithot


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Harry Shotta, Funsta, Shabba, Skibba, Stevie Hyper D (RIP), Det...

MC MC!











Fearless, Dynamite, Conrad, DRS, Stamina, Trigga, Bassman, Fatman D, Spyda


----------



## deez_utz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxSFACZNUq8


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## thujone

nice tune!

floatin on vibes...






just a sucker for the horn


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Yo greenthumb
throw me some speed garage accessible via soundcloud
you already threw me urban sprawl, moar like that pleaz?


----------



## DrGreenthumb

LSDMDMA&AMP, check this group out https://soundcloud.com/groups/bassline

Search for 'niche' on youtube or wherever, that was the home of UK garage.

Urban Sprawl have been doing well to revive the genre, it was close to being killed off by the local council & police. My old pal Dista who runs that label has been playing gigs all over the world over the last year or two, even some in the USA. I think he's in LA right now.

There are still a few others going, like DJ Q, https://soundcloud.com/djqmusic

There's DJ EZ too, but not much online.

Staying on topic...


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Finally got platinum breakz
Disc1 was awesome..
That track the angels fell is hard.
I cant link it up cause im on a phone but im sure its on youtube


----------



## thujone

i could really use a toke, but all i has is this tune...


----------



## Noodle

^

great track and video-ish


----------



## thujone

yeah!  used to find Anile boring but loving the new album! 

some great releases out 











lots of goods up on the Metalheadz channel now https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMetalheadzTV/videos


----------



## StarOceanHouse

oh boy!


----------



## Larch

LSDMDMA&AMP said:


> Who else should i check out MC wise thats not new breed cru/lowdowndeep/ragga twins/fats/GQ?
> i need like hooligan music.
> like evil b/eks type shit.
> speaking of the ragga twins.
> you guiz need to check out hype on kiss from 01/07/15. Featuring the ragga twins.
> its shithot













@thujone - Anile's 'Perspectives' album is wicked wicked!


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Spliff Politics

One of the finest drum and bass songs ever spawned! I challenge anyone who is a fan of DnB to listen to this and not like said choon. Fuckin' immaculate .


----------



## DrGreenthumb

LSDMDMA&AMP said:


> Finally got platinum breakz
> Disc1 was awesome..
> That track the angels fell is hard.
> I cant link it up cause im on a phone but im sure its on youtube



Dillinja is awesome, especially 20 years ago


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

So i went to the music store here expecting to find nothing.
In the like bargain used cd section, they had an ak1200 mix
Bought it.
Made my day.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## thujone

fresh chillin


----------



## thujone

nice mellow end-of-summer vibe %)


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Check next hype dnb on fb.
If you like mcing


----------



## BlueBull

Spliff Politics said:


> One of the finest drum and bass songs ever spawned! I challenge anyone who is a fan of DnB to listen to this and not like said choon. Fuckin' immaculate .
> 
> _Miusha - Out of Mind (Implex & Spherique Remix)_


I like that one a lot

something about this melody, comes in just before 2:00


----------



## thujone

some chill






and some ill


----------



## Larch




----------



## thujone

this one's pretty tongue-in-cheek for CV


----------



## BlueBull

^
good stuff

Woke up to this one this morning, instantly awake


----------



## thujone

yea it's great to wake up to new tunes, specially on sundays with a cup of coffee and L %)

just chilling to some pro luxe, sad i haven't heard a new tune from him in years, i've always had a special love for his music, bet he could have gotten big in the liquid scene but was always slept on


----------



## thujone

smooth number %)


----------



## BlueBull

Nice track to wake up to


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

New mc i just discovered.
Dude is sick
https://m.soundcloud.com/lowdowndeeprecs/dominator-mc-azza-counter-attack-studio-mix


----------



## thujone

REturn to FOrever was REMASTERED!  Whatever?  I only bought my favorite tune off the album.  for the Seba heads... Rewind and ting %)


----------



## thujone

mmmmm fresh jams


----------



## JoeTheStoner

surprised at how much i like this album.


----------



## thujone

interesting, very grimey vibe


----------



## BlueBull

RIP Diane Charlemagne  thank you for this song


----------



## JoeTheStoner

BlueBull said:


> RIP Diane Charlemagne  thank you for this song


damn, i just saw that, and recall this album... RIP



thujone said:


> interesting, very grimey vibe



yea that sorta vibe has perked my ears as of late, especially binga, dub phizix, kode9/spaceape. RA just put a nice piece about ASC and he talks about the tempo.

cloudy and windy out today, going back for a moment...


----------



## CosmicG




----------



## thujone

BlueBull said:


> RIP Diane Charlemagne  thank you for this song



What!?  that's really a shame, she had a great voice   RIP, soul woman!

I guess it seems callous to post this (upcoming vocalist) now but I was intending to do it anyway:






And whatever did happen to ASC?  I loved his ambient jungle stuff but his releases lately have been really not... jungle...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

thujone said:


> And whatever did happen to ASC?  I loved his ambient jungle stuff but his releases lately have been really not... jungle...


still one of the most prolific producers. he has just been interested in pushing more forward-thinking music @ 170. gotta admit the genre was quite stale for a while. quite a few dnb producers found inspiration outside of it in techno, dubstep, footwork/juke then dabbled in that. some never looked back, some took the new found inspiration and injected a fresh sound into 170.



> You say it's not really dance floor, it's not drum & bass, it's not Autonomic—so what is it? Because you definitely have a sound.
> 
> That's the thing. It's a huge can of worms because personally I don't feel any attachment or involvement with drum & bass. I don't really listen to it, I don't play it, I don't buy it, I've just got nothing to do with it. It's not that I hate it, it's just not in my interest anymore. I don't feel any affiliation with it at all, which is kind of strange because everyone else seems to lump us in with that. But I think that's because we haven't really got a name for what we are doing. And because of the tempo it kind of gets lumped in with drum & bass.
> 
> Why do you stick to that tempo?
> 
> There's just so much to be explored at that tempo. If I stop doing it, then who else is going to do it?


----------



## thujone

*shrug* Who the fuck knows, music is such a personal thing, I just don't get IDM or experimental now.  I like it when music is brash and colourful, just a bit intelligent but ASC is mostly too esoteric for me to really get.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

https://soundcloud.com/dj_chug/dj-chillum-eksman-herbzie-ruud
Pirate radio set from 2000


----------



## BlueBull




----------



## thujone

^ nice vibe

i really like this middle two tunes on this EP


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Anyone getting into Special Request each tune he drops at the moment is fire? Just released his album. It's pretty much a reinvention of the oldskool jungle side nice bit of darkness but strictly to break beat and not so tech. Also Deadmans chest omfg it's like the 90s but bought right up into modern day

Deadmans chest 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lHintjBIiVk 


Special request 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu2QGaVAEew


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

And some oldskool that's perhaps not so known now but was then going toward the dark side beat lovely breakdowns and breakbeat

Rude & deadly mash Dem down (flip is also amazing)

Oaysis open secrets 

Dj crystl Warpdrive

If anyone likes and wants more shout I've got hundreds to go at. Someone ll have to teach me how to imbed sorry useless but you'll get the track by a copy and paste to YouTube


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ i know i heard that special request joint somewhere, or maybe it's just the piano i recognize... good stuff tho.


Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Someone ll have to teach me how to imbed sorry useless but you'll get the track by a copy and paste to YouTube


hit post reply and click the film roll icon below the smiley to the right a bit... paste and enter the youtube link and ur good.

keep lookin for latest seba tracks on youtube but no luck, two really good tracks. 

something else..


----------



## thujone

ear candy


----------



## BlueBull

^
Love enei!

I know this is a mainstream track, but I think it's captivatingly beautiful


----------



## Larch




----------



## BlueBull

Oh my, what an amazingly beautiful track  wait a while until it fully breaks open


----------



## thujone

^ hot 

rinsing this


----------



## BlueBull

thujone said:


> ^ hot
> 
> rinsing this
> 
> _Wilkinson - Breathe ft. Shannon Saunders_


Yeah I usually don't like vocal dnb all too much, unless the track is built around the vocals and the one singing has a killer voice :D that wilkinson track is a great example of that too

I'll match your good vocals track





And raise you one, nice and spacey


----------



## thujone

nice share, i don't think i've heard that chris su tune before!  

haven't seen this one has been posted yet, a tribute tune or something






this one's a great remix, dawn wall has been killin it!






also worth checking out C Recordings channel, past few days has been uploading a fat stack of [full] tunes :D


----------



## BlueBull

I... didn't even know dawn wall until now. Shame on me apparently 

Big fan of René Lavice, I think he has a very original sound


----------



## thujone

Dawn Wall is fairly new, I don't know who's behind it but it seems like they probably have past experience in EDM.  I really don't like what Rene has become, he started out a class act but quickly shifted to the mass-appeal sound.  Maybe one day he will return to the future...


----------



## BlueBull

Dunno what it is with Lavice, could be that I have some amazing memories attached to his music (yeah mostly the older stuff). His new music has a few original tracks I think, the one above I like, but yeah he kinda folded into the RAM-sound

On another note, I have found something really cool, inner city life by goldie feat. Diane Charlemagne, rework performed by an orchestra and with Diane herself as the singer once again  amazing
Soundcloud link


----------



## thujone

nice, i love to play that tune riding the rails


----------



## BlueBull

used to be addicted to that track :D I have a few tracks like that, that for a while I couldn't help but play over and over again until it drove my friends mad

soothing





and something _really_ surprising coming from keeno, bit of a jungle vibe in there


----------



## Larch

What an absolute gem of a track from 1996. Timeless.


----------



## BlueBull

perfect for a lazy sunday afternoon


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

ltj bukem horizons


----------



## thujone

i love it when the video seems to fit the music so well 






and this tune makes interesting use of [what sounds like?] wind chimes


----------



## thujone

this thread never gets bumped as much as it could be


----------



## thujone

heavy!


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

Seriously seriously huge


----------



## junglejuice

Fracture's new "Hype Tracks" EP is truly the best DnB release I've heard in a while. 
I'm going to post the whole thing. This post is one of two.










...


----------



## junglejuice

...










Really impressed by the stylistic variation

:D


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

Can't stop listening to this one


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

This song is super stuck in my head and it doesn't even matter because it's amazing.


----------



## thujone

Nice new release


----------



## fiendwithoutaface

Havn't been on BL for ages, just thought I would pop by with my latest mix for the heads on here , starts out jungley and gets heavier from there , enjoy 

https://www.mixcloud.com/DaveyBerkowitz/double-ds-rugburned-knees/

TrackList 
Artikal Junglist - 6 Blocc
Cause And Effect - Critycal Dub
Easton - Trex
Sun Bomber (K Jah remix) - Kumarachi
Ruffneck Soundboy - The Force
Ganja Dadda (Marcus Visionary remix) - Subtifuge Feat Mr Williamz
Into The Fire (feat Dna) - Bladerunner
It's Serious - DJ Hybrid
The Prophet - Silent Storm
Badness (Marcus Visionary Tear Out mix) - Cutty Ranks
Nocturnal Confusion (DJ Hybrid remix) - Gold Dubs
Suck Out - Voltage
Dangerous - Jam Thieves
Dem Get Buried - Damage Report
Roald Dahl - Turno
Bangin - Dez
Dreadlocks - L Side
Pogo Stick - Damage Report
The Ghetto - Jam Thieves 
Novation - Dj Guv 
Pipes - Simula
Steppers - Dj Guv
You Might Hurt Him - Voltage
Domestic Problems - Shield
Backscratcher - Majistrate
Dead City - Sub Killaz
Smokin Blunts - Natural Error 
Spectate - Aliman 
Rumble (feat Lok I) - Natural Error
97 Track - Annix 
Bounty Killah - Turno & Dominator
Carnage - Majistrate
Dean Martin - Jayline


----------



## BlueBull

Ivy Lab - Focus


----------



## thujone

fiendwithoutaface said:


> Havn't been on BL for ages, just thought I would pop by with my latest mix for the heads on here , starts out jungley and gets heavier from there , enjoy



sweet mix dude!  you do a great job keeping the jump-up from overpowering, there's a nice balance to it


----------



## thujone

choon!


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.




----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

An amazing mix from Bredren, one of my favourite techstep groups. So deep, so bassy, so tech'd out, soooooo good.
Trach #3 is a fav of mine, wish I had the ID


----------



## BlueBull

^
nice one! Listened to it in the car, nice cruising mix


----------



## thujone

nice mix, i've been listening to this one lately


----------



## Thewhitenugget

So glad I discovered this... 

Thought I would leave one of my all time top tunes


----------



## Larch

Really feeling this latest release by Satl.






Wicked clip too.


----------



## thujone

nice roller, you should check out the Skyfall EP too 






i bought that and some other tunes today, my favorite of the bunch isn't on YT but the runner up is


----------



## B-t-BD

...


----------



## B-t-BD

Gannicus said:


> Beardyman
> he beatboxes drum n bass using his kaoss pads
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISSTdApF8Vg



saw hime live in camden, london a few years ago..had JFB supporting. Hilarious set, really got the crowd involved


----------



## Larch

thujone said:


> nice roller, you should check out the Skyfall EP too
> 
> 
> i bought that and some other tunes today, my favorite of the bunch isn't on YT but the runner up is




Brilliant. Enei album too!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm back on the neurofunk groove %)


----------



## thujone

hm i had to desub from NFG a while back, i like the mixes but having my feed pounded by neuro every day was just annoying.

tday's workout music





and post-workout


----------



## thujone

TGIF


----------



## drugs

Current Value - Orbital Decay


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Listen to DJ Hype - Kiss FM 27/07/2016 by Section 23 #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/section23/dj-hype-kiss-fm-27072016


----------



## Spliff Politics

Here'as some savage amen and jungle for anyone that is interest !

Gremlinz & Homemade Weapons - Scar-H

Enduser - Happy Days [Real Mix]

Drum Cypha - Kaos Engine

Paradox - Deep Sleep

B-Key - Elysium This one is a bit more chill, but I implore anyone that consideres thereself a drum and bass fan to give it a listen as it is one of the best DnB tunes ever made


----------



## thujone

good stuff, this has been a hot month for jungle vibes


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

No words even necessary


----------



## thujone

lush sunday vibes %)

Intense - Careless Minds


----------



## Kittycat5

Ok,this is my first (well not really) journey into D&B, so go easy.


----------



## Kittycat5

And does this qualify as jazz is by far the sound most recognizable here, but that percussion sure sounds like drum&bass


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Was sharing a house with some New Zealanders a few years back. Drum and bass has a bit of a following over there. One album that they introduced me to, Soulstice, by an NZ band named Shapeshifter, absolute masterpiece. Very soulful, eclectic mix of energetic bass tunes and loungey island vibes. Still one of my favourite albums of all time.

A few of my favourites:

New Day Come https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eM0-IB11bQ
Electric Dream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX9fF17PrnY
Equinox https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx5-iWSrjhY


----------



## LSD-Magic

I wish DNB was still popular these days. I got used to Chill Step and Melodic Dub Step though. Sadly I don't see any new DNB anymore. Ambient DNB all the way!


----------



## thujone

Kittycat5 said:


> And does this qualify as jazz is by far the sound most recognizable here, but that percussion sure sounds like drum&bass



sounds like more of a lounge tempo, contemporary dnb is usually in the 175 range and and jungle goes as low as the 50s.  jazzier stuff usually ends up under the umbrella of "liquid dnb", though the modern iteration is a far cry from 90s jungle.

artists releasing under Focuz Recordings are a good representation of modern liquid, e.g.

Satl - Fokuz Night [DnBPortal.com]

in contrast, 90s jungle was typically more technical in terms of percussion

Lemon D - Subphonic

but even though the production methods have changed the jazz influence has still carried forward pretty nicely over the years.

oh and for the regular heads, you gotta check this LP http://www.junodownload.com/products/kumarachi-4am-where-are-you-shifting-sands/3201540-02/ (not on YT, sorry  )


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## thujone

hahaha nice 

chillin to some fresh mellowness

Walker - Blue Soul ft. Roxi Yung (Free Download)
Lurch - Weather Change


----------



## Larch

thujone said:


> hahaha nice
> 
> chillin to some fresh mellowness
> 
> Walker - Blue Soul ft. Roxi Yung (Free Download)
> Lurch - Weather Change



Yeah man that Lurch one is just a peach! Loving his output these past few years. 

Quite a few doozies on the Med School New Blood 016.


----------



## Larch




----------



## thujone

haven't seen too much from Command Strange lately, used to bump him frequently %)

liquid still going strong 

Oddsoul - Blue October

and then there's this creepy-as-hell vid, i think the vocals are new...

Rawtekk - Restless (Official Video)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rawtekk is dope. "snowflakes" is one of those timeless tracks i always hear a few times throughout the year.

i feel like posting concord dawn - morning light, just cause i wanted another dnb track to tack me back to like wow just shy of 15 years. fuck.

serious morning light is it man check the comments... good year of dnb/meth/and every RC pondman.nu had on deck. u know what time it was (No customers in the USA were known to be arrested.[3]) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




going on dnb binge rn. i wonder what i'll end up on.

*redskydnb2 years ago (edited)
Takes me "there" every fkin' time*

i'm so there and aint leavin anytime soon


----------



## thujone

i know what you mean, was a golden age for techstep. i still play the dungeonmaster's guide from time to time

come to think of it, i have a bunch of albums from 2004.  there's calyx & teebee - anatomy, dom - through the looking glass, evol intent - era of diversion, goldie - sine tempus, seba - return to forever... still listen to all of them


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

Amoss always deserves a replay


----------



## JoeTheStoner

late night vibes yo

https://soundcloud.com/metalheadz/meta046-aa-dub-phizix-rotate-pre-order


----------



## undead

I've been listening to some old classics lately. I don't even know what's good in the genre anymore, but late 90s to mid 2000's, man... I'm on that shit.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ yup. there was so much great L around that time too, and the dnb of that time was the soundtrack to countless trips, holds a special place in my heart.

2001, fuck wit it


----------



## undead

Accidental Heroes where the shit! Sonic & Silver. Man... The Stars Our Destination was such a killer album.

But you're right, there was so much good shit coming out left and right. My buddy and I used to spend hours on Napster and Kazaa just searching for all the newest shit. Then Limewire came around and it had a heavy electronic community, so we started finding so much shit. We were serious heads back in those days. We were burning several compilations every couple days then we'd roadie for hours just listening to all the new shit we had. It always felt so rewarding to hear the newest dubplate, or find whatever the big bangers were at the time. I always liked the kinda darker, melodic, kinda trance influenced shit, like Concord Dawn, Ill Skillz, Jon B (as corny as he was sometimes), but was stoked when Evol Intent came along because they were so hard, but had that glitchy element that I loved as a big fan of IDM/Breakcore type shit.

I also loved some of those club anthem jams like these wonderful tracks!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

one in the same man. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audiogalaxy was it for me. 

john b put out a recent release on metalheadz that was surprising for it's dark sound. https://www.discogs.com/John-B-Lava-Lie-To-Me/release/8380370 i'm not even gonna front, i liked some of his cheesy stuff too 

those tracks sound somewhat familiar, i'm sure i have heard them in the past. was also bumpin hella congo natty


----------



## undead

Hell yeah, man. Used to crush that P2P shit. Found so much quality music. Like, my buddy and me were always up on the newest shit, it was just a matter of how quickly it was available on P2P sites.

I'll have to check out that new John B shit. I thought I read somewhere that he released something, but I never really looked into it. But yeah cheesy shit was just so good. He was a good producer, regardless of what anyone says. He was just more of a trance/pop music influence, but he did it well.

And I'm sure you've heard those jams I posted. They were absolutely HUGE when they were released. That Barcelona track may not have been AS widely known unless you were into D.Kay, but man... D.Kay was the absolute shit when he hit the scene. For the longest time, I swear everything he was involved with was solid gold. D.Kay & Raw.Full was also Ill Skillz, who I loved the shit out of and then D.Kay & Epsilon had a lot of solid tunes too. That would have been right around the time Concord Dawn was getting a ton of exposure for "Morning Light."

I'll have to dig up some of my old lists and mixes and shit, there's so many tunes that I probably forgot about. It was just total overload at the time. Loved it, but I don't know that I could ever recall everything ha! :D

Can't say I've ever heard Congo Natty. I just brought some stuff up on YouTube. It's not my cup of tea necessarily, but I can understand the appeal. It's a little too ragga sounding for me. I typically like the darker and harder stuff, myself.

That's definitely something I love about DnB though. It varies SO MUCH from subgenre to subgenre. There's something in it for almost everyone if they're willing to explore.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## JoeTheStoner

state of mind was like the last act i had feelings for when that era ended around mid 2000s i remember listening to angles n' thieves  them when i had to wake up super early for piss tests. 

https://www.discogs.com/State-Of-Mind-Money-Train-Angels-Thieves/master/7470

got so trippy to this...


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## thujone

Joe you buy vinyl off discogs?

rinsing this so hard


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ a raging storm of dnb, that track ^ is .

nah, i haven't bought vinyl in the longest tbh. in fact i can't recall when my last purchase that wasn't on bandcamp, was... /me shrugs. 

i will always check for what seba releases.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

finally get to see bad company next month.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ is d-bridge going to be there ? cool.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Yup. All 4 members.


----------



## thujone

sweet! should be a great show

i'm chillin to some old skool jams 2nite

suddenly forgot how to do the embedded link but this is a nice long mix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni7ctzhgrJY


----------



## JoeTheStoner

thujone said:


> suddenly forgot how to do the embedded link but this is a nice long mix



this sounds like a trip report i  would like to read!


----------



## thujone

was tripping on multitasking  i also use the basic editor so i don't have the button that autopopulates the right text, have to remember it

was listening earlier to a recent CURRENT VALUE podcast :D  CV is a hypebeast lately, i'm kind of meh on neuro or techstep in general but damn this shit is fire! 

mp3 download https://soundcloud.com/blackoutmusicnl/blackout-podcast-62-current-value


----------



## kaya_9

Jus' like some good ole time sheit...Conrad is soooooo smooove


----------



## Kittycat5

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ a raging storm of dnb, that track ^ is .
> 
> nah, i haven't bought vinyl in the longest tbh. in fact i can't recall when my last purchase that wasn't on bandcamp, was... /me shrugs.
> 
> i will always check for what seba releases.



Ok this is badass. Im trying guys to fit this genre in my ears. The fuck is next? Brostep?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this is next bro! prepare... heavy af fuckin that quakin sub yhaaaaaaas






and some shit that is drippin with the same sauce. @yy 2:20


----------



## thujone

there's new Klute, BSE and Calibre albums out... might check em out when i'm done rinsing the atmospheric funk %)

Overlook - Into The Night (ft. Cern)

Om Unit - Ulysses (Reso's Different Drum Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

thujone said:


> Om Unit - Ulysses (Reso's Different Drum Remix)



crazy, my friend just msg'd me "have been browsing and getting into the Cosmic Bridge label of *Om Unit*. Very UK jungle/ragga influenced with modern UKF/footwork half step sounds in there too. I dig it."

http://cosmicbridgerecs.com/ 

i dig it as well.

 u know it is heavy when the homie says "Heavier than deep-fried Catfish cooked by a chef from Glasgow!
(they don't eat anything there that isn't deep fried)"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ayy i know you hip to this tho. ghost in the shell sample ;p






ooo i searched my hd for ill skillz 201-ill_skillz-forgive_myself_(remix)-sour






real ones remember gettin served that fresh dnb in irc rooms!!!!

omg this is so funny, but a nice trip down memory lane https://www.dogsonacid.com/threads/s-o-u-r-closed.23245/ 

"right, i've heard that "the SOUR group" have closed there ftp servers due to Stakka & Skynet AND Bad Company "Telling" Them To..."


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Shogun Audio announces Moby remix EP with drum & bass versions of Go, Porcelain remix below!

https://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=38758


----------



## thujone

Porcelain remix? my face goes cringe on instinct lol

finally figured out what was messing up my ability to see the embedded vids, always down to rinse some Ill Skillz!

I peeped the new Klute and Calibre album, tbh never was feeling either much but apparently world + dog loves them so fuck me, right? Wishlisted the Calibre album all the same, it's got a nice jazzy vibe.

oh yeah, if you like the GiTS sample from that first Ill Skillz tunes then here's a tune for ya






I have such a mighty jones for the new Dawn Wall EP (epic, epic, epic) but threw some dosh at the new Rainforest album instead because fuck it, I'm feeling every tune on it and atmospheric is drugs anyway


----------



## Noodle

Great track!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

https://www.discogs.com/Marcus-Intalex-Refreshed-EP/master/18251

masterpiece !


----------



## polyjunkieXXX

OPTICAL is one of the few kings of DNB in my mind


----------



## polyjunkieXXX

JoeTheStoner said:


> https://www.discogs.com/Marcus-Intalex-Refreshed-EP/master/18251
> 
> masterpiece !



thanks for the hookup SIIICCKK, sad he passed. RIP


----------



## soundsystem00

Here's my latest session

on dnbradio now


----------



## JoeTheStoner

polyjunkieXXX said:


> thanks for the hookup SIIICCKK, sad he passed. RIP



no doubt. i'd like to recommend this comp from his label https://www.discogs.com/Various-DATMUSIC/release/860917

opens with 




tune REWIND SELECTAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## th3 guru




----------



## Tranced

Fuck yeah.


----------



## th3 guru

Smooth liquid


Tranced said:


> Fuck yeah.


----------



## thujone

soundsystem00 said:


> Here's my latest session
> 
> on dnbradio now



nice wake-up mix, great transitions  i'll try and catch your usual slot

liquid on Inspected? that's a new one on me

some atmospheric






new EP, can't find the third tune on YT but it's heady stuff


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this dude always stood out


----------



## thujone

that's some impressive hardware. i just started really looking into learning how to use digital tools for production and love how Fanu covers the details of his techniques, it's nice and easy for a novice like me to understand


----------



## JoeTheStoner

good looks. 

really cool of him to be putting out tutorials, especially since i find producing dnb the most challenging tempo.


----------



## thujone

so far I think he's just been covering the hiphop stuff he produces under the FatGyver moniker to keep it simple, I still don't get how to slice time finely enough on a DAW to make more spontaneous sounds, was looking at how Paradox works and he does some crazy shit live


----------



## fabriclondon

Stumbled upon this while browing. Nice old school feel.

[video=youtube_share;zqbL06beH70]http://youtu.be/zqbL06beH70[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

heavy shit right here https://soundcloud.com/samuraimusicgroup/presha-10-years-of-samurai-berlin-0505-promo-mix


----------



## rickifransisco

old school. amen break


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yo i'm rockin heavy with fanu from finland rn. after thujone posted, youtube hipped me to...






i love the part where he talks about throwing out his tv and xbox. my production has improved greatly since i quit watching tv ( about a year ago) still play a lil ps4. 

metalheadz remastered this joint mmm


----------



## broken_beats

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLS5D_d7JmvtgpEnRm61uBoEh8znaLKnyK&v=yQgVg6uk6Fo
Calyx and Teebee Elevate This Sound


----------



## broken_beats

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLS5D_d7JmvtjiEIBcigWLMq_ZLXjuZE1H&v=YIKrQgw5l5
high Contrast remix of California Love


----------



## Jabberwocky

Found an 8 year old DNB mix by myself (all vinyl of course). Let me know what you think!

https://soundcloud.com/bestkepts/tracks


----------



## steewith2ees

RIP DJ Tango


----------



## thujone

nice set, Throwdown, you sexy guy   I saw in another thread you switched to digital, did you sell off your wax or still rinse some gems?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

krust , if you are familiar with "warhead/kloaking device" classic dnb. dude still got it


----------



## JoeTheStoner

had some good moments with this song and a fellow bluelighter many years ago






remember hitting my first harvest and listening to ben sage "fiending" holy shit down the rabbit hole we go...

i know nothing of "ben sage" but this dude fucking kills it on the dnb/vocal tip. i think he is from canada. heck i don't even wanna know... keep it weird     

\Arqer & Realtime Vs Ben Sage - Ben Sage - All About You.mp3 can't find that on youtube , but believe me that song is like 10 pack of pills half way gone bout to blow up


----------



## JoeTheStoner

classy sounds on this release. kinda reminded when commix dropped call to mind on metalheadz as well back in... (google beep boop) 2007.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Listen to Sub Zero B2B DJ Limited & Mr Traumatik - Guest Mix - Kiss FM by MR TRAUMATIK #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/mrtraumatik/sub-zero-b2b-dj-limited-mr-traumatik-guest-mix-kiss-fm
I like the direction jumpup has been going the last few years. The whole like more minimal drums and bassline type shit
Traumatik has been hot too he kills it. Out of the new generation MCs i like him best. Him and azza


----------



## JoeTheStoner

having a moment! want some jazzy infused dnb atmospherics think ltj bukem steez... tune in


----------



## StarOceanHouse

impressive

https://soundcloud.com/honeymaker710/iceplanet


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Someone find me the tracklist to this


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Those that know...........
One of my most loved Amen tracks ever


----------



## Zopiclone bandit




----------



## Ganjcat

I can only listen to drum n bass reggae plain old drum n bass just to empty on comparison


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

You yanks can learn something for once, was recorded before 99% of you lot had ever heard drum & bass.
Some of us where there kids


----------

